# Pretending to be a Luthier.



## scherzo1928

Sooo, it's time for me to try and build myself a new 7 string. After reading some of the build threads (mostly Mako's and Timse's), i wanted to give luthiery a try. If i get something with 1/10th the awesomeness, i think i'll be glad.

I hope that other people who are interested in building a guitar from scratch will find this useful, so i will try and detail the entire proces, as well as all the issues i might have on the way.

Anyways, i found the first problem before even starting. I tried ordering a bunch of mats from LMI, but found out they can't ship most woods to Mexico. Still, i must say their customer service was really good.

I then started looking for local woods, and had to somewhat change the specs of the guitar i had in mind. 

Specs:
7 strings
Construction type: Neckthrough (5 piece mahogany/walnut laminate)
Body: Mahogany
Top: Cocobolo with matching headstock
Fretboard: Ebony
Scale: 27"
Bridge: Gotoh flatmount
Frets: SS-6100
Body style: still not 100% on this. 

I don't really want to go with the superstrat body of almoast every build. Still, i'm not looking for something extremely fancy. I was thinking along the lines of the Ibby ART, or perhaps the fernandes ravelle. (Opinions welcome)

I'm not going to use actual walnut. The wood is called tzalam, which some of you might know it as "mayan walnut". It's got a rather nice figure, and great chocolate color, also, smells great when working with it!

As far as the Pickups, I'll use a crunchlab/liquifire. If the guitar comes out really well, i'll swap them for some BKPs. I am also waiting for my cocobolo top to arrive before i order the parts, to decide on the hardware color.
Im thinking of using black hardware, but if the Cocobolo turns out real nice, i might go with a golden bridge and amber knobs or something like that.

Enough talk, some pics:

Some mahogany and tzalam leftovers(enough for a 2nd build)






The tools I got thus far (seems i forgot my block plane):





And finally, the first progress pic:





At this point i would like to mention some important things i found out.
If you plan on doing a neckthrough guitar, after cutting the wood, and having it thickness sanded to the proper dimensions, you might still want to do some work with a plane and some sanding paper to get them nice and even. Also You can never use enough clamps when glueing them together!

That's it for now, Expect some more pics when the glue has had time to dry/set/something, or when my cocobolo top and ebony FB arrive(sometime this week).


----------



## tekkadon d

sounds like itll be a good thread
good luck=]


----------



## scherzo1928

tekkadon d said:


> sounds like itll be a good thread
> good luck=]


 
TY!
My real goal for this build is to learn for future builds.
But in all honesty, doing the plaining/sanding was a nice break (good fun) from the 3 exams i had on tuesday. So im starting to enjoy this whole craftsman deal.


----------



## Sebastian

Definitely sounds interesting  will be checking this thread often


----------



## tekkadon d

scherzo1928 said:


> TY!
> My real goal for this build is to learn for future builds.
> But in all honesty, doing the plaining/sanding was a nice break (good fun) from the 3 exams i had on tuesday. So im starting to enjoy this whole craftsman deal.



true i just finished exms and got a pretty decent break ahead of me and was contemplating a build. what stops me is wood, i dont wanna spend heaps on wood for something ill stuff up.


----------



## Daggorath

I look forward to following this thread as I am also very interested in doing my first build.


----------



## SD83

Those pieces of tzalam (never heard of it before) look great already, I'm looking forward of pics of these shaped & sanded  



scherzo1928 said:


> TY!
> But in all honesty, doing the plaining/sanding was a nice break (good fun) from the 3 exams i had on tuesday. So im starting to enjoy this whole craftsman deal.


 I can totally understand that, been in similar situations...


----------



## scherzo1928

They have Tzalam backs for guitars at LMI i think, but this is a bit darker than what I saw on the site. It is a decievingly heavy wood btw. Waaay heavier than the mahoganny i got, which isn't featherweight either.


----------



## scherzo1928

WOOD IS HERE!

Finally got my Cocobolo Top and Ebony fretboard. I bought the cocobolo straight from the source, Yucatan! Must say i was worried about buying wood without getting to pick what piece i wanted, or seeing any pictures for that matter. But it turns out i got some really nice pieces.

The only problem was that they sent me a smaller Fretboard than what i ordered. MIGHT save it for another build, or just have it changed, dunno yet.

PICS!
It's been raining all day, so some pics were taken with ass llightning.

Top:











AND THEN THE SUN CAME OUT:

I also got a cocobolo fretboard. Its SO nice, i might just use it instead of the ebony...The colors on it are friggin beautiful, and extremely varied. It's got a "light" and a "dark" side to it. (the stuff at the ends is wax)





Closeup on the light side:





And my favorite, the DARK SIDE OF THE BOARD!





This pic shows some of the purple on the wood:





Seems i missed decent pictures of the top... With proper lightning, the dark parts of the top, match the dark side of the FB, and the red/yellow parts of the top, match the light side of the FB. Couldn't be happier with the wood, and it was rather cheap(no import taxes ftw).

Anyways, the original idea was to save that Fretboard for another guitar, but i think i might end up using the ebony for a standard size guitar later, and the cocobolo for this one.

Also, seeing the wood in person didnt actually help me decide on the hardware color, so I still need some input on that...

One more exam to go, so I'll have to wait till tomorrow to get to work on the body of the guitar.


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, i have been working a LOT on this thang.





I believe that image says it all. Sawed all 46" of that laminate. When i started the build i was worried about the neck's stability... well, now i know it's going to be REALLY stable. That walnuty wood is extremely hard. I would have used some power tools to cut it, but it's way too thick for any of the tools I have. 

So far, i have only cut one side of the laminate. Later today (or tomorrow if it stops raining) I will start on the other side with a thin saw, so i can make the neck "profile".

Now, i think i have decided on the shape of the body. It will be a super start kinda body after all. I'm gonna go with a schecter 007 shape. And won't use the cocobolo top for this guitar. It's gonna have mahoganny wings, with tzalam (walnut thing) tops on the wings only. I'll use the cocobolo fretboard though, headstock will be cocobolo too. ALL the hardware will be black

I also decided to go ahead with the other build at the same time since i bought so much wood. Whenever i have to wait for glue to set or parts to arrive for one guitar i'll work on the other.

Specs:
7 strings
Bolt on 3pc mahogany neck
Scale: 26" (YES 26")
Frets 22 (YES 22)
Body: Mahogany
Top: Cocobolo
Fretboard: Ebony
Pick ups: If i can manage to get those bareknuckles, Nailbomb bridge, coldsweat neck
Body shape: Ibby ART

It seems like a lot of the work is going to have to be done by hand, mostly since I would rather upgrade some pieces of the guitars, than buy a band saw 

Anyway, It's time to make my full size templates for the body, and tomorrow i will cut the mahogany and tzalam boards for the wings. While I wait for them to glue, i will start cutting the neck blank for the 2nd guitar.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Why 22 frets?

It's looking awesome so far, really digging the coco fb.

And i've been thinking alot lately, and IMO the best hardware colour for all, except Purple stained quilted maple guitars (Gold all the way) is black or black chrome, but i prefer plain black.


----------



## scherzo1928

Jeroenofzo said:


> Why 22 frets?
> 
> It's looking awesome so far, really digging the coco fb.
> 
> And i've been thinking alot lately, and IMO the best hardware colour for all, except Purple stained quilted maple guitars (Gold all the way) is black or black chrome, but i prefer plain black.


 
Completely agree on the hardware color. Gold does look amazing, but you risk being... tacky.

Now, about the 22 frets. The fretboard i was going to use for the original guitar (ebony) ended up being too short for a full 27" scale with 24 frets... so yeah. Besides, i like the sound you get from the neck P.U. with 22 frets.

BTW, love the way your iceman came out.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

That depends on the neck pickup, but you have a point.
I like the philosophy (sp?) of 24 frets, just because it's a double octave per string, as 22 frets doesn't make any sense in a musical point of view. 

Go with the black! Chrome looks cheap IMO.

And thank you for the comment, really awesome to hear!


----------



## TimSE

that cocobolo fingerboard wood it lush man
that would make an awesome fretboard... you must do it


----------



## scherzo1928

TimSE said:


> that cocobolo fingerboard wood it lush man
> that would make an awesome fretboard... you must do it


 
Yeah man, Soon as i saw it i changed my mind about the ebony FB.
But now, i cant decide on what side of the cocobolo i like best!!


----------



## scherzo1928

Jeroenofzo said:


> And thank you for the comment, really awesome to hear!


 
At some point i thought of making an iceman too tbh.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

It's like, the best singlecut shape i have come across.

inb4 hijack;

Updates!


----------



## scherzo1928

Jeroenofzo said:


> It's like, the best singlecut shape i have come across.
> 
> inb4 hijack;
> 
> Updates!


 
You seen the agile ghosts? love that shape too. cross between an explorer and an iceman!


----------



## scherzo1928

Ok, there has been a lot of thinking. The guitar WILL be a neckthrough, but it will feature a set neck?? 

Perhaps this drawing helps:





The laminate will be set into the body. You won't be able to see it from the back. This is for structural reasons mostly. 
The pieces for the back and wings are already cut, and there will be some glueing/routing done the next few days. 

I have already started with the 2nd build, I cut the neck blank, and will be glueing it after today's world cup semifinal


----------



## BrainArt

I am so keeping tabs of this thread, I can sense it shall be awesome!


----------



## scherzo1928

Oooook, rain stopped a couple of hours today, so I got a tiny bit of work done. 

First of all, the neck for the 2nd build. Like i said, it will be a 3 pc mahogany set neck. If you are interested in making a neck like this, and are just as clueless as i am... this few "steps" might help.

Cut the neck blank in 3 equal pieces!! I turned the middle piece 180° to make it über-stable.






To make sure there are no gaps between any of the pieces, I piled them up, and looked for these little ms paint purple arrows.




If you find those, look for the closest parts where both pieces of wood come into contact with each other, and sand them off a bit.






Keep at it for a while, until they look like ziz:




Look at them against a light, if you cant see through, job well done. Now you can go ahead and glue them!!! BUT my clamps are all being used atm, so I'll be doing that later.


----------



## scherzo1928

I also worked on removing all of the wax from the cocobolo and ebony. And then went ahead to sand the ebony board.

I hadn't payed any attention at all to the ebony board i recieved, i barely noticed it was smaller than what i ordered. BUT now that i "studied" it, I am extremely pleased with the board i got.

It started out something like this:




It had a ton of wax on the ends, and it was rather poorly cut...

Still, i got out my scraper, sanding block, and some 80 grit(not entirely sure, but it was veeery rough) paper.




Yep, all of that is wax.

Here's why you should use a mask for this kind of thing




The wood is extrememly, EXTREMELY dense, and the dust is incredibly fine. It took about 2 hours to get it nice and even, but the end result was absolutely staggering. 
I have come across pieces of glass less smooth than this board. Even though i used really coarse sand paper, it took a really smooth finish, cant begin to imagine what it will feel like when it's properly finished.

Just to give you an idea of how smoothit is, take a look at this picture. You can see the reflection of the trees and the lamp on the far back. Almoast looks like Im holding a translucent sheet of plastic, and you can see the base of the trees, But that's the fretboard.





That's it for today. I'm hoping it wont rain all day tomorrow so i can get some work done. I'll be buying some cheap wood to make a work table... and once that's done, I hope to start routing the back/wings to se the "laminate".


----------



## Wi77iam

Looking good, I wanna see a pic of the board from the top now.


----------



## canuck brian

Looking good there dood. The neck blank looks like it's going to shape up quite nicely.


----------



## scherzo1928

OK, so I got tired of it raining 24/7...
Today willl be dedicated to finishing that work table, and repainting an unused "room", so i can have a decent workplace. I love where i was getting all the work done, but i can barely get any work done at all SINCE IT WONT STOP RAINING FOR 10 SECONDS.

The neck for the 2nd build was glued last night, and i also did some work on sanding the cocobolo top which had a lot of tool marks.

Pics later today, but i can tell you 2 things:
1.- Only work with cocobolo if you really friggin love the way it looks/sounds.
2.- Cocobolo dust will make your eyes water... and when i say water, i mean bleed, so wear goggles.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Ebony is pretty awesome huh?

Looks killer mate!


----------



## flo

Great to see a so well-documented build

I share your passion for cutting hard woods by hand, have been biting through a laminate neck of wenge and ebony recently. For an eight-string...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...elly-custombuild-phase-1-making-the-plan.html
I feel your pain

Nice process so far, keep it up!


----------



## scherzo1928

Lots of things going on with the 2 builds. Got most of the work done on the cocobolo top and fretboard. I've been sanding and scraping the cocobolo top and the fretboard, since they had tons of tool marks etc. I Glued the body for the set neck guitar. And (once again if it stops raining or the paint dries on the new workplace) I will start to cut the neck to do the scarf joint thing. soooo PICS!

The laminate for the neckthrough guitar is broving to be a pain in the nuts. And i have kept doing easier things just because it's really tough to cut lol.





I am not entirely happy with the side on which the fretboard will be glued. So i will be getting it perfectly even with a router. Did some trial and error on a cheap piece of plywood, and came out ok. Also, that was good practice for the truss rod channel.





I've also been working on the cocobolo pieces. first picture explains a lot:





Very poorly cut indeed. Now, if you try to sand cocobolo, you will need like 20 sheets of sanding paper. Cocobolo dust/oils will just clog the paper in matter of seconds. SOOOO here is the solution:





Use a scraper. If you use the side it extremely efficient. It is faster than sanding, and not as painful, since you just wipe the dust off the scrape. You also control where the dust ends up, and wont die of allergies. After just a couple of passes, it will feel a lot smoother.






Well that's the tip of the day. Finally, i glued together the 2 pieces of mahogany for the body of the set neck guitar. I decided it shall have a layer of tzalam between the mahogany, and the cocobolo top.
Anyways, pics of that too.

This are the mahogany pieces. One of them has a knot, but it can be avoided easily(these will be the top sides):





And these faces will be the ones you can see on the back... without the front template... (btw, what do you peeps think of it?)





While I was preparing to glue them together, the pyramid on the newspaper gave me an idea. 



Often Often enough when i see a homebuilt guitar, i wish it had a logo on the headstock. I'll make a decal or something of king pakal for the headstock. This guy:




Seems to fit, since every single piece of wood i got came from yucatan 

Anyways, glued them together, and now i only have to wait for them to dry/set/w/e:




When they are ready I will have a lot of work to do with my block plane, and some sanding paper, since it would be like a 2.5" thick body with all the layers.

That's it for today. Hopefully tomorrow i will do the scarf joint thing.... ANy advices on that? I'll use the 3 pc neck i showed before, and for the headstock, im using a different wood btw.


----------



## Swippity Swappity

_"Pretending to be a Luthier."_

Oh my, you're doing what DeVries does!

Hehe, sorry, good opportunity for a DeVries joke and I didn't want to pass it up.

Anyway, the build looks sick. I just found it and can't wait to see more.


----------



## scherzo1928

Mkkkkkaaaaay. Today I got TONS of work done. Lets start with the neck of the set neck guitar. It was glued a couple of days ago, and today I started cutting for the scarf joing thingo. PICS

Release the inner geek:





I wanted the headstock to have the same angle as my Ibby, so i took some meassurements, and found it had a 12° angle. So i did some calculations, and marked where i would be cutting:





Turns out the smalles angle i could get with the mitre I planned on using for this is 28°.... And since i didn't want to do it in what we would call the "viva mexico" manner, i went for some back up. I cut the same angle on a cheap piece of wood first, and used it as a guide so i didnt screw up the neck.





I used one of these saws, because they don't flex as much, so the cut is a lot straighter (sp?) than with a normal saw... I should post this pic in the "most metal pic of yourself with your 7s" 





Great successsss!!!! BUT i won't be using that mahogany for the headstock. I will use a piece of that walnuty thing. Still, the fit of those 2 pieces is rather perfect for my 1st attempt.





I also cut the tzalam piece for the headstock. All that is left is to cut the angle, and glue them together... I think it shall look nice when the back of the neck is shaped, should be a cool contrast, perhaps like that wenge bowes guitar





Well, that's that for the neck, but i also worked a lot on the body of that same guitar. I had forgotten that both pieces had a different thickness, so i had to get the block plane out!! This is how uneven they were:





Still, this was done in no time, and it soon became my favorite tool. I started taking big chunks out, and then cut the blade back a bit get it nice and smooth:





In order to get it even so i could later glue the tzalam on top of it I used a ruler to find uneven spots:





I marked those spots with a pen:





And returned to plaining those until the lines disapeared:





I kept checking with the ruler until I couldnt see through. Then i just gave it a quick sanding, and placed the tzalam on top to see if it was perfect... indeed it was:




All that is left is to glue them together. BUT i'm out of glue, so that will have to happen tomorrow... Still, I got a ton of work today. 
BTW, i made markings on the mahogany so i can know where the knot is, even if it has the tzalam pieces on top.

Anyways, tomorrow i'm going to glue those things together. And if all goes fine, I'll try to work on the laminate, or route the back and wings for that guitar. That's it for today!!


----------



## darren

Looking good so far!

Just a quick note on your headstock joint... i hope you're planning to glue it in the "correct" way! I did this diagram a couple of years ago to explain the "correct" and "incorrect ways to do it to someone on projectguitar.com.

INCORRECT:







CORRECT:





Using the "incorrect" method, you end up with a very thin glue joint, likely part of the way down the headstock by the time the neck and headstock are profiled to final thickness. This is a much weaker joint than the "correct" way of doing a scarf joint.


----------



## JoeMalov

All of your stuff looks awesome man! I wish I knew how to build guitars...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Best of luck, and listen to Darren's advice!


----------



## Razzy

Did anyone else read the title and think it was another Devries thread?


----------



## scherzo1928

darren said:


> Looking good so far!
> 
> Just a quick note on your headstock joint... i hope you're planning to glue it in the "correct" way! I did this diagram a couple of years ago to explain the "correct" and "incorrect ways to do it to someone on projectguitar.com.
> 
> INCORRECT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the "incorrect" method, you end up with a very thin glue joint, likely part of the way down the headstock by the time the neck and headstock are profiled to final thickness. This is a much weaker joint than the "correct" way of doing a scarf joint.


 
Yep that's how i plan to do it. I think i took the picture the other way around, but it was just to show how neat the cut had been. I still need to cut the other piece, so I'll make sure i cut it the correct way, lol.
Still, lots of thanks for the advice!!


----------



## scherzo1928

JoeMalov said:


> All of your stuff looks awesome man! I wish I knew how to build guitars...


I really only know what i have read in this forums... no woodworking background at all.


----------



## scherzo1928

Mkaaaay, I got moar glue and glued the mahogany back with the tzalam. Also worked on getting the cocobolo top ready for it to be glued on top of the tzalam once i plane it down a bit. 

Don't know if it's just me, some personal allergie or something... But cocobolo dust seems to carry ebola, anthrax and aids. It's also fine enough to pass through the mask i was using. Still, I think it will be worth the 5 hours of sneezing, because it's starting to look real good.

PICS of things and stuffs:
I glued the "middle" layer for the set neck guitar. Once it's ready i will have a TON of work to do with the block plane to make it thinner. While i applied the glue (see through) on the mahoganny, it gave me an idea of how it will look when the finishing is applied... pretty much beautiful. Can't exactly see that in this pic, but i found it funny.





You can't ever apply enough pressure 

I also cut the angle on the headstock piece. Word of caution... Don't cut tzalam by hand, find someone with a big enough electric saw, and ask him nicely to cut it. Iactually counted how many strokes were neded to cut through 7cm of 1.7cm thick wood(not THAT much).

Since I was'nt entirely happy with the way the angle on the mahogany end came out, I decided to take my time this time. So I queued up some tranquil music:





Kept sawing for a good while, and took note every 100 strokes(each stroke counting as one forward and one backward movement). After about 5 months, my arm was ready to explode. Veins a poppin' and everything:





So i decided it was time for the final sprint, and queued up something a little... heavier :





The numbers on the board mean x100 strokes. Took a little over 1500 to cut through, and now i can feel my right arm weighs about 1 pound more than the left one. Anywho, like I said I as'nt convinced by the cut I made on the mahogany side of the neck, so I recut that, which felt like butter, Pics of that tomorrow, since It's raining again.

Last but not least, I think I finally found the correct tool to get the neckthough build going again. It shall be painful, and it should take me a while, but I feel like it's my best choice, short of buying a band saw.
I'm going to cut the entire laminate, as well as the shape of the body, and headstock with this:




Moss should give you and idea of how much it's been raining. The orange dust is cocobolo btw. 

That's it for now. I will try to get a new "blade" for that saw tomorrow. Once the clamps Im using to glue the body are free, I will glue the scarf joint thingo. I want to try it out, since I'm not completely convinced about the integrity of that neck... Really don't think the glue I used for the neck was strong enough.

If after the joint is ready I'm still not convinced, I might have to go back to the drawing board. One option is to use the huge laminate to make 2 necks for 2 set neck guitars... the other is just to go buy moar wood.

See you later doods, and please keep the input comming, anything is greatly apreciated.


----------



## RestorationAD

darren said:


> Looking good so far!
> 
> Just a quick note on your headstock joint... i hope you're planning to glue it in the "correct" way! I did this diagram a couple of years ago to explain the "correct" and "incorrect ways to do it to someone on projectguitar.com.
> 
> INCORRECT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORRECT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using the "incorrect" method, you end up with a very thin glue joint, likely part of the way down the headstock by the time the neck and headstock are profiled to final thickness. This is a much weaker joint than the "correct" way of doing a scarf joint.



While I appreciate your enthusiasm I am not sure you are telling the complete story. And if I missed the intention of your post please except my apology. But there are several ways to do a scarf joint. The classic Spanish Luthier joint or Neck Scarf you refer to, the headstock scarf, and the Martin Diamond or V-joint scarf joint to name a few. 

There is no weak point with a headstock scarf. They are the same strength as a regular scarf joint. The main point with a headstock scarf is to use a headplate. I have never had an issue with a headstock scarf.

Here are examples of good headstock scarfs.

Luthier than thou Blog Archive Simplifying scarf joints&#8230;

Guitar Logistics: V Neck


----------



## Leonhart231

You don't have any experience and your doing THIS GOOD!? Wow...looks awesome man, I'll be following this for sure!


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, I've been working on many things of both builds. It's taking forever to plane down the middle layer of tzalam for the set neck guitar, so I'll post pics once i'm donde with that. Meanwhile: 




Should give you an idea of how much I've shaved off.

The scarf joint on the neck for that guitar came out better than i was expecting, so I think I will stick to the original designs. Still need to shave it btw.





Anyways, I thought i would try and get the necktrhough laminate even using a router. I bought a piece of wood to use as guides for routing, and found a suprise...


Birds eye....





PINE:





Anyways, I started setting everything up:





and then.... RAIN





GAH, another day wasted. Still, next day I was determined to route something. So I started with the body for the neckthough guitar. I routed those without gluing them first... mainly because my router is older than I am.

Proceded to mark the boards up. I guess it's a weird kind of way to make a guitar, but since the chanel will be so long, I wanted it to be as precise and straight as possible





Tip of the day!!
You can set your guides using double sided tape!! This will make things WAAAAY easier. Just make sure to set your guides properly since they can be hard to take off.





Move the router allong the guides, and make sure they are set perfectly:





Rout away!! Took about 1" out of the body.





For some reason, I was led to believe that those 2 pieces were already flat, and leveled. WRONG. Now i will have to do a LOOOOT of extra and unnecessary work. Got a rig in mind to get the job done, and I already bought a couple of things to do it.

AND THEN..... RAIN:





Note to self: finish that damned work table...

Anyways, both mahogany boards can be salvaged. There is a slight imperfection in the chanel, but it can be fixed. Once It gets fixed, I'll glue them together, and route the laminate to glue it to the body once is ready... and THEN glue the tzalam tops for the wings. all in that order

That's it for now. Would just like to thank everyone for still reading this thread.


----------



## flo

I love the fact you're posting MANY pics! And your process looks great so far


----------



## rectifryer

MOAR!


----------



## scherzo1928

rectifryer said:


> MOAR!


 
I know I know, there just isnt enough i can do while I wait for the parts to arrive...

Meanwhile, I can tell you that the set neck guitar will have a TOM string strough bridge. I also ordered a D-sonic7, and a PAF-7. Im hoping there wont be too much of a volume drop between both pickups. It's just that I love the clean sound of the PAF.


----------



## darren

RestorationAD said:


> While I appreciate your enthusiasm I am not sure you are telling the complete story. And if I missed the intention of your post please except my apology. But there are several ways to do a scarf joint. The classic Spanish Luthier joint or Neck Scarf you refer to, the headstock scarf, and the Martin Diamond or V-joint scarf joint to name a few.
> 
> There is no weak point with a headstock scarf. They are the same strength as a regular scarf joint. The main point with a headstock scarf is to use a headplate. I have never had an issue with a headstock scarf.
> 
> Here are examples of good headstock scarfs.
> 
> Luthier than thou Blog Archive Simplifying scarf joints&#8230;
> 
> Guitar Logistics: V Neck



I personally would never use a headstock scarf joint. I've seen lots of headstocks broken right at (or near) the glue line. The contact patch is VERY small when compared to a regular scarf joint, and the leverage of the string tension would &#8211; in my estimation &#8211; put way more stress on a headstock scarf than it would on a regular scarf joint. 

I know a lot of people do scarf joints this way, but it doesn't make it a good method.


----------



## flo

this is the way Juha Ruokangas builds the necks for his unicorn models, nicely explained in his video diary. The whole video diary is very informative for wannabe-luthiers like us, and nicely done


----------



## Evil7

"I hope I never have to step on guitar necks again. It feels kind of weird"
........He gave a good explination of why scarf joints make stronger headstocks than a neck / headstock made out of the same endless piece of wood.


----------



## Bammbamm

amazing stuff.

I wish I had the tools and patience to build my own.
I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, the parts I ordered have arrived... only took 3 weeks, and I'm still missing the tuners, ferrules, frets, trussrod, inlays for the side dots... and the jackplate.

Pics tomorrow, since i really need to study a bit for mi final final. After that it's 3 ish weeks of nonstop building (at least i hope so)


----------



## scherzo1928

It's been a while since there was any progress in this thread, but i got a couple of weeks of vacations, and I intend to get as much work done on ze axes while I can. I made an Agile ghost pro as my computer drawing project... with a twist or 2, and fell in love with that shape, so now Im really tempted to build one.

Anywho, PICS!
First, the parts i recieved last monday:





I know most of you are ToM haters, but I find them rather comfy. still, Im hoping to get a hipshot for the 2nd build. The bridge I got from allparts, was $20 or something, but it feels rather good tbh, perfect if i keep in mind the tonepros was $60 . Cant really see it, but the Pickups are a D-sonic and a PAF

I still havent received my parts from warmoth, but i believe I should get them by monday at the most. I only bought parts for 1 guitar, but with the long ass time it's taking them to get here I could have ordered for both builds... but meh.

Now that i have the bridge and the nut i can make the plans for the fingerboard, and the placement of the pickups, bridge and electronics. so far ive only done the fingerboard "taper" or w/e it's called... and the bridge obviously. It should have great access to the upper registers.





Über spíder joins the photoshoot:




Dont let the pic fool you, it was about 1 foot tall.

OK so before I continue with the new stuff, let me catch you guys up with the little I got done this last 2 weeks. As you might remember, I was making a "neckthrough" guitar, but with some sort of set neck... when I routed the channel for the neck, I found out the top wasnt completely leveled, and the channel ended up wider at the bottom. 

I proceded to leveling it perfectly... to do that, I got some aluminum and nylamid 





The piece was warped in almoast every direction, and i used this little things to set it perfectly horizontal before routing:





Kept cheking the height at different points, and traced a line at the height I wanted the piece to en up with.




Prepared my work surface by setting the extruded aluminum profiles. I used double tape to get them where i wanted, but now they have some bolts to make sure they dont move.





And I simply routed away till I got the most awesomely flat surface






Ok, so that was about a week and a half ago. And this past week I have been asking myself, WHY THE HELL don't I simply make it a propper neckthrough, and get done with it. So today, finally freed from school. I started cutting the wood for a 2nd laminate. ziz are ze chosen boards:





It will also be made out of Tzalam (walnut) and mahogany. I don't think I ever posted a propper pic of the tzalam, to give you and idea of how pretty this wood is. And since you wont be able to see it later (will be in a mahogany sammich) here you go.




It is absolutely beautiful. And the board i got (which I got the wood for the 2 laminates + top and bottom for one of the guitars... pics in a sec) cost me 230 pesos, which is about 18 bucks or 12.5 ish euros for the guys across the pond. Love it.

And here is the mahogany for the neck.




I will get to cutting those into the propper dimensions in a bit, and hopefully glue them together tonight.

Anyways, the "final" specs for both builds will be the next

"the one with cocobolo"
scale: 26.188"
frets: 22
neckthrough, 5pc mahogany/tzalam laminate
mahogany wings, and a cocobolo top/matching headstock. if there is enough left over, I will try and get cocobolo on the back of the wings as well.
Fingerboard: Indian Rosewood
P.U.s: D-sonic/PAF

"the one with tzalam"
scale: 27.5"
frets: 27
neckthrough, pc mahogany/tzalam laminate
mahogany wings, tzalam top and back on the wings only.
Fingerboard: Macassar Ebony
P.U.s: Im thinking Blackouts, but Im open to sugestions. based on the wood choices. 

Pic of that too:



The tzalam boards next to the laminate will be the tops for the wings, the ones on the outside will be for the back.

Expect moar progress pics soon enough.


----------



## sk3ks1s

scherzo1928 said:


>


 
Those marks (I'm guessing cut/burn marks) at a glance, give that mahogany a deep figured (flame-esque) look.
Very nice builds by the way.


----------



## scherzo1928

sk3ks1s said:


> Those marks (I'm guessing cut/burn marks) at a glance, give that mahogany a deep figured (flame-esque) look.
> Very nice builds by the way.


 
Oh man, if it did have that kind of figure, i would end up with some monster Hartung-esque neck for my axe.... Which would be awesome!


----------



## sk3ks1s

That would be top notch. Those things look like a Parker, PRS, and Abyss got together in a wild orgy and had a love child... then someone put BareKnuckles in em.


----------



## scherzo1928

First things first. Finally got my stuff from warmoth. Now im just waiting on a couple of pieces. Can't really do much without them right now, and you will soon (hopefully) know why.

So... trussrod, frets, tuners, knobs, side dot things, jack plate, and many many ferrules:





I have been putting some thought on the original neckthrough build. About how to build it, and what I want from it. I made a couple of full size "templates", just to get a better idea. Here is the latest one:





That's based on this axe I saw on the Ran website:





If everything goes as planed this weekend, then I will have a surprise for you guys with this build.

I also cut the boards for the second neckthrough laminate.





One of the tzalam pieces had a slight bow to the side. And the mahogany was in desperate need of a good planing.





And now they match perfectly..





This kind of stuff is rather time consuming if you dont have the appropiate tools, like a friggin thickness sander or w/e, so Im rather pleased that I got that right by hand.

Those still need to be glued, but before I do that, I might pre cut the boards to the shape of the body, neck, and the angle of the headstock. Seems it would be easier than cutting the entire laminate. Im just worried about how precise I need to be before cutting. It also worries me that I wont be able to make design changes after I cut them.

Anyways, all of that will have to wait until monday-ish when I see the last pieces I ordered. Don't think I'll be posting anything until then, But it would be cool to see what you peeps think of the shape for that build, and your thoughts about cutting the wood before gluing. 

Cheers.


----------



## Aurochs34

Nice work man!


----------



## EcoliUVA

This looks like some beautiful, painstaking work. I wish you all the best. The planned body shape looks sexy as hell...

...and that ebony fretboard...WOW.


----------



## danny taylor

Damn dude! Awesome work!


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, my last order has been delayed for at least another week. which means that my vacations will have come and gone without ANY progress to the builds.

Since the ebony board I had originaly received was indeed to small, I ordered 2 fretboards (pre-slotted and all) from LMI. This had to be shipped somewhere in the USA, then I had to wait for someone I knew to pick them up, fly to Mexico, and hope he got a green light when going through customs, looool.

Well, that didnt go well, and I need to wait for someone else to do that... maybe next week.

So the issue is that I could cut the laminates right now, to the dimensions of the boards I ordered, but IF I never get those, the laminates will be wasted. and IF I can't get the boards I ordered, it will take at least a month to get any decent fretboards from the only dude that seems to sell them in Mexico.


----------



## scherzo1928

Hullo. Still dont have the last things I ordered (10 years ago), but Ive been a working.

First of all, the router I had been using simply died. Well, it still works, but you have to be routing butter for it to work properly.... SOOOO 

NRD!! new router day




It's got 1.25 more Hp than the older one, lols. 

So the first task it faced was to get the mahogany wings for the cocobolo build perfectly level and smoooooth...





Oh yeah!!! Both wings are shown in that pic btw. barely noticeable.
Anyways, I also cut the angle for the headstock on one of the laminates.
First I marked it up:





Sawed away...





And ended up with a slightly warped headstock face  




No big problem, more on that later.

I also glued the other laminate. The pieces shifted a little bit while I applied preassure, but it turned out to be something good, since they got coupled a bit better.





Anyways, as always... a) mark it up, and b) saw away...





Having finished the marking up, and the sawing away (on one side only), I thought about planing the board to get it straight. But that is almoast impossible to do with this laminate. The tzalam would simply chip off. And so the super rig was born:




I first cut some aluminum and set them on the sides of the laminate to use as guides. Double tape did the trick as always.

Then with the help of some MS Paint arrows made the rig:




As the paint arrows show you, I set an extra profile on top of the base to get extra height, since the laminate is rather thick. AND, i set those "rails", so that I could slide the laminate on its guides, and be free to move it without changing the height a milimiter or so everythime it was moved.





just look at it resting on its rails.

I also used some weights to keep the laminate from moving or vibrating or anything:





And route away!!




I used that black line in the middle to mark the lowest part, and use as a reference.

Worked like a charm!









Gah, forgot to turn that picture. mah bade

One thing Im loving about routing is all the "dust", dont really know the word for it in english (biruta in spanish). Makes some cool "landscapes" and zen gardens 





Anyways, back to the angle for the headstock. Since that face wasnt exactly the definition of straight, and it will have a plate on top of it, I started thinking of how to get it perfectly even. and planing is not an option for the laminates...

Here's an idea!





Ill make a rig that holds the laminate at an angle. And a raised base for the router! So chop chop, cut moar aluminum profiles!





Those things can be a pain in the ass to cut straight. And they need to be damned straight, since they will support the router.

Anyways, rig is taking shape...





Just a few more pieces!!!!



















AND THEN...














OH come on!!!!!! stupid Karl comes and spoils the day...





Oh well, that's it for now
I will cut the angle for the headstock on the 2nd laminate today... maybe. 

Also, what are your thoughts on pickups for a mahogany/walnut (lots of walnut) axe? All I've considered so far are blackouts, but Im open for sugestions.

Laters


----------



## anthonyferguson

Frickin' awesome. Keep it up dude, I'm really enjoying this thread.


----------



## yacker

Were those aluminum rails made for the purpose you are using them for, or are they pretty common for another purpose? If you don't mind me asking, where did you get them? I suppose since you are in another country you might have different stores and such to purchase from, but I'd love to have something like that. 

I've thinking about making a wooden router sled for the longest time, but I'm not incredibly confident in how precise wood is vs something like aluminum.


----------



## technomancer

Looks cool. I do find that your design is based on a Ran that's a copy of a Manne to be pretty funny though (Manne guitars are awesome, just funny that you came across the design from a Ran copy)

manne guitars


----------



## scherzo1928

technomancer said:


> Looks cool. I do find that your design is based on a Ran that's a copy of a Manne to be pretty funny though (Manne guitars are awesome, just funny that you came across the design from a Ran copy)
> 
> manne guitars


 
Haha, I had been meaning to ask if anyone knew who made the original design, since all Ran (except 4 i think) are copies. that's why I said "some axe I saw on the Ran site"  Sooo thanks for the info! 

How do you like that design btw? or have you got any other sugestions I could look at? motsly superstraty shape, but im open for cool ideas. Im asking, because if you knew that model, you probably know some other cool ones


----------



## scherzo1928

yacker said:


> Were those aluminum rails made for the purpose you are using them for, or are they pretty common for another purpose? If you don't mind me asking, where did you get them? I suppose since you are in another country you might have different stores and such to purchase from, but I'd love to have something like that.
> 
> I've thinking about making a wooden router sled for the longest time, but I'm not incredibly confident in how precise wood is vs something like aluminum.


 
They are called extruded aluminum profiles, and they come in MANY different shapes.

They are used for many MAAAANY things. from making experiments, where you want a level surface, to rigs for this kind of thing. They are so well made, to such high standars, you can make your own CNC with them if you have the machinery. I just bought a tiny bit at a store in Mexico, and it was a pain in the ass to get those pieces (connectors) to make assemblies. so i just used nuts and bolts and double tape (lol) till i found someone that sold them.

If you live in the U.S. there are tons of websites that will sell them, and deliver them right to your door (you lucky SoB). Hell, they will even build you the righ you need. Just google "extruded aluminum profile". Anyways, Ill ask my dad for a website he found.

Off topic. If you saw the "I just ate a habanero..." I said I was going somewhere where there was a super chile etc. well, I went there to look for those pieces, and it was closed . At least I left with a full stomach.


----------



## scherzo1928

yacker said:


> Were those aluminum rails made for the purpose you are using them for, or are they pretty common for another purpose? If you don't mind me asking, where did you get them? I suppose since you are in another country you might have different stores and such to purchase from, but I'd love to have something like that.
> 
> I've thinking about making a wooden router sled for the longest time, but I'm not incredibly confident in how precise wood is vs something like aluminum.


 
Found, and made a different post so you would see this.
The best company I know of that makes those profiles is parker. They will make the most astounding rack units, or simply mail you a couple of pipes.

website is:
Parker - IPS/ALUMINUM EXTRUSION
should give you an idea of all what you can do with them. t the bottom of the page there is a link to the store btw. They make a MILLION GAJILLION different pieces, so if you want to take a look at the catalog for these things... here it is:
http://www.parkermotion.com/literature/precision_cd/CD-EM/actuator/cat/english/1816_services.pdf

hope that helped


----------



## scherzo1928

SOOOOOOOOOO, I finally got mah fretboards!!!!!
I could'nt be any happier with the boards I received. The guys from Lmii had been so awesome to me even when just answering me they coul not mail those pieces to Mexico, that I bought from them anyways. flipped a coin and won! The person who brought them to Mexico told me all what happened at customs was something like this:

Customs dudder: "Is that a riffle?"
Mr. Awesome person: "Nope"
Customs agent: "Move along"

And now i has my precious!!! I got exactly what I pictured in my mind when describing what I wanted to them in my order. Anyways PICS!!!!(some were already in the "what are you waiting for in the mail thread")
















stunningly beautiful rosewood.
Sooo specs. Macassar ebony, 27.5" scale, 27 frets, very stripey!!





2nd board. materialure win. 26.188" scale, 22 frets.





For the ebony board, I had to order a bass board, since its a big scale, with some extra frets. The upside of this is i get some leftovers. And this has made me want to make some pickup rings out of it. Shall be a nice challenge, since there is only space for 1 ring, but if I find a thin enough saw, I'll try to slice it, and get 2 of them.

Anyways, some sort of progress pics. First of all, I cut these 2 things some time ago. They will be the plates for the cocobolo build headstock. I had heard that cocobolo can be somewhat unstable... well those tales are true. These 2 pieces have bent quite a bit, so Im not sure how I will fix that. Still I only need but a slice of them:




Ill try to make the headstock bookmatched too btw.

Now to the 2nd laminate. Had to cut the angle for ze headstock, and as always... 
a) Mark:





b) Cut:





c) Horns:





Also, since Karl stopped being a douche (huge one btw), the rig to route the surface for the headstock plate is done!





Just got to finish some stuff i left for the last minute (again), and I will hopefully route that today.

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## scherzo1928

FYI, todays update is going to be huge! and contain tons of random crap, so brace yourselves!!

Sooo, we shall start were we left last time. And we left on the jig to route the angled face of the laminate for the headstock plate. Rig lookeds something like this (and is innecesarily complex for the purpose it's built for ):





Made some gauges out of the same profiles, and set the height of each column perfectly with ziz:





Made sure the laminate was set PERFECTLY, since I did NOT want the headstock to be perfectly even, but pointing left or right etc..










And route away!!!:






Purrrfect






OKKK, then came the weekend, and it went  pretty fast...
Started by checking out the scale of everything, and making sure everything will fit well within the planned dimensions. 
First for the cocobolo build:












The headstock shown in that pic IS NOT the headstock for that build. It's one I drew out a couple of months ago, and I used it here for scale references... But I might use it for the other build... This one:





like 5 different headstocks in the same piece of paper lols.






Ok, that's that. I then started thinking about routing the cocobolo boards for the front and (if I can) the back of the guitar... But as I was saying, it is quite unstable, and has "warped". Fortunately this only happened to the smaller pieces thhough, and not those for the top of the body.
serious bending in dis b...






So, I know that to get the shape of the sides of acoustic guitars, the wood is heated and bent... 







Yep, ironed those 2 pieces as an experiment, and then placed them between 2 boards with some weights on top to apply preassure.





Left them there for a day. Hope that turns out allright.


----------



## scherzo1928

Next in the list was to cut the cocobolo boards for the top. Now, the guy I bought them from told me that he had worked with cocobolo for ages, but that this boards were EXTREMELY hard.

I thought... yeah.. how hard can it be?  aNYWAYS, I proceded to measure the boards, marked them, and decided to leave a bit on each side just to be safe.





Since I started this build I learned im allergic to this wood, and this is how much respect ive got for it by now:





Aaaaaanyways. I used a saber saw for this task. Ive used this saw for 1" thick tzalam(which is absurdly hard), so 1/4" cocobolo should be no problem.
I set the guides for the sides of the saw:





And then.... dissaster:





side view:






Well there's your problem...





The saw got bent, and jumped out of place. Sooo, I took a breath, decided to try again with a new saw, tightened everything that's can be tightened, set the guides again for the second piece....






Yeah... you might imagine how I felt about that. I simply packed up, and called it a day. 
Btw, Before the 2nd attempt, I cut an entire board of 1" plywood, just to check the machine was working properly, and I managed to cut an almoast perfectly straight line with no guides at all, and with extreme ease. So i know It's down to the actual saws:
as shown in exibits a and 2...
a:





b:






This was obviously the time for drastic meassures... This sounded like a quest, and since I know you all love picstories I queued up some Karl Sanders, and looked around the house for something I could use to cut these mighty hard boards!!! 

Started out with some different kinds of hand saws, but did not acomplish anything...






Found some more hand saws... still nothing:






I asked the butcher for his knives, sharpenned the edge... and nothing...






It became obvious I needed something sharper than any saw or knife ever created, so I made a sacrifice of blood to the mighty katana, and asked it to cut these damned boards!






Still nothing. I was becoming desperate, and indeed tried with anything I found, first was the RG's turn...






Then the mighty cello of doom:






Lastly I came upon some circular saws...






Finally I had scratched the wood! This was clearly the way forward. I went into a state of deep meditation, and then Karl's music sent me into a trance... 












I knew what had to be done





















I had finally cut the boards!







Granted, the cuts were rather sloppy, but at least they were cut.
Perhaps someone in here might have come upon this piece of information. I think I remember reading somewhere, that cocobolo can have a slight mineral content... as in raw minerals. Well, I for one do not doubt it, and this pictue might not really help...





All those shiny specs are way more apparent in person, and it was tricky to take a pic of it. If someone has heard, seen or read about this, I'd appreciate any info.

AND, today's update is not over yet!


----------



## scherzo1928

Anyways, and now that the trance is over, I can continue trying to be informative... or not.

First, this pic is for Mako. Since he was looking for this piece, pic of it, with it's box and part number:




Bought it today, wanting to get the sides of the cocobolo perfect.

So, first and like always, trced some lines, and set a guide. This time the guide is on the edge of the table, since it's what the ball bearing will be following. I had never used one of this bits, so If you got a better method, do tell please(though this worked well).




Set the line right on the edge of the aluminum. btw, the reason for taping some aluminum to the side, was to get some "height" and not ruin the table!!, as shown in hereee:




Now, the idea is that the entire ball bearing "rests" on the side guide, but it was tough to manage that while taking the pic.




Great successsss

OK, so you might remember me ironing some cocobolo boards that got bent. This is the result:





I never expected it to work so well, and of course, the rest got the same treatment, except for the top which looks fine:




I'll take a look at those tomorrow.
Meanwhile, we had a chance to try the router on the cocobolo. It had worked great on the sides, but how would it manage leveling the rest. Also, up till now, I had not seen what the cocobolo looks like exactly, since it came in so poorly cut, amd completely covered in dust, even sanding did nothing to it's appearance.

Here's what the wood actually looks like....














shaky picture is txchaikey.

OK, I'm out of pics for today, I think i posted like 40something... so yeah...
*btw, If you answer to this post, and notice your post started the 4th page, plzzzz redirect ppl to see this last 3 posts on page 3 lols.  may many reps shall be awarded*


----------



## yacker




----------



## D0mn8r

^  

Ironing Chocobolo FTW!!!! 


Awesome updates man... more please!


----------



## asher

Guitar/cello/Ravenholm progression made me lol.

That cobocolo looks utterly gorgeous. awesome!


----------



## Hollowway

This is turning out to be the best pic story in the history of man! You NEED to make that photo (that yacker quoted) your avatar! I'll tune in tomorrow to see the next episode....


----------



## anthonyferguson

This thread is better than life.


----------



## scherzo1928

Hollowway said:


> This is turning out to be the best pic story in the history of man! You NEED to make that photo (that yacker quoted) your avatar! I'll tune in tomorrow to see the next episode....


Oh man, I really don't know, the axe slinging saruman is really good too, imo


----------



## scherzo1928

Not tons to update today, atleast compared to yesterday. Cocobolo dust really hates me with a passion. So I've been sneezing all day. This means I left the cocobolo for another day, and just got some mahogany ready.

I wanted to prepare the surface were the laminate meets the wings, to be able to glue them later. Also wanted to do the same for the headstock area, to glue some wings, but didnt have neough time .

Soooooooooo, time to use my new toy!!! I ordered this with mah fretboards, since it seemed like a useful tool... 





It's one huge ass router bit... The mother of all router bits to tell the truth. Just look at a notmal bit next to it!




It is unbelievably sharp, you can almoast smell it's sharpness. Anywho, as I was saying, I used it to get the wings and laminate ready for glueing, even though there's a long way to go for that.





2" thick mahogany... Gonna have to say it again... huge ass router bit.





mmmmmmm.




Super tight joining surface!




That's it for today. 

No it's not. I might order pickups, and parts in heneral for the other other build. Would be great to finally hear some opinions on pickups for mahogany/walnut (lots and lots of walnut) guitar.


----------



## Black_tear

As i was srolling down i was wishing to keep going without finding the bottom...
Damn you got me curious on this. Keep going and posting.


----------



## scherzo1928

Just wanted to note, that the pics of the routed cocobolo are not enhanced or edited in any ways. Just clipped them to make them smaller. The colors are just ridiculous(htf do you spell that).

*Having said that, and since it's a new page, make sure you check out the last posts(#66 and on) on page 3 of this thread... you will not regret it.*


----------



## RestorationAD

I like the router jig. Nice work. 

The only piece of advice I have for you right now is to get a better method for clamping tops to bodies.
I think your current clamping apparatus (weights) might let you down at some point. The harder the wood hte more clamping pressure you need. And it is really hard to get enough weight on a top to get a really nice joint. I have a few maple runners that are slightly curved on the bottom that I use to apply pressure in the middle of the body with. Then I clamp all along the edges. 

Having perfectly matched surfaces helps reduce the need for excessive clamping pressure. 

So if you plan on building more guitars down the road invest in lots of clamps. I used to buy at least 2 everytime I went to the hardware store... eventually you have enough.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> I like the router jig. Nice work.
> 
> The only piece of advice I have for you right now is to get a better method for clamping tops to bodies.
> I think your current clamping apparatus (weights) might let you down at some point. The harder the wood hte more clamping pressure you need. And it is really hard to get enough weight on a top to get a really nice joint. I have a few maple runners that are slightly curved on the bottom that I use to apply pressure in the middle of the body with. Then I clamp all along the edges.
> 
> Having perfectly matched surfaces helps reduce the need for excessive clamping pressure.
> 
> So if you plan on building more guitars down the road invest in lots of clamps. I used to buy at least 2 everytime I went to the hardware store... eventually you have enough.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


 
Thanks for that advice!  For some reason, I'm not using that body were I used the weights for glueing. At least not for now.

BUT, I have been thinking a lot on how I will manage to glue the cocobolo top... And though I dont plan on building tons of guitars, I think I will get another bunch of clamps.


----------



## scherzo1928

OK, so I'd like to route for the trussrod tomorrow, or friday tops. Got to do some things first tho, but I'd love to have as much information as i can by then. 

Im using this truss rod:
Truss Rod - Double action welded nut - Information and Pricing at LMI

which btw looks to be incredibly well built, at least comparing to the warmoth one I have sitting right next to it.

So, I'm installing it the "access through the nut" way. So far, all i know about installing it can be resumed to this:

Make it fit snuggly.
The flat (not moving) side goes towards the fretboard.
I've heard it is a good idea to make the middle of the chanel a little deeper. can anyone plzzzz confirm this?
Use silicon along the channel to prevent rattling. Do I apply it all along the channel? Just at the ends and middle?
Tape the channel to prevent glue from entering.

Is there anything I'm missing?
Any tips apreciated.


----------



## RestorationAD

scherzo1928 said:


> OK, so I'd like to route for the trussrod tomorrow, or friday tops. Got to do some things first tho, but I'd love to have as much information as i can by then.
> 
> Im using this truss rod:
> Truss Rod - Double action welded nut - Information and Pricing at LMI
> 
> which btw looks to be incredibly well built, at least comparing to the warmoth one I have sitting right next to it.
> 
> So, I'm installing it the "access through the nut" way. So far, all i know about installing it can be resumed to this:
> 
> Make it fit snuggly.
> The flat (not moving) side goes towards the fretboard.
> I've heard it is a good idea to make the middle of the chanel a little deeper. can anyone plzzzz confirm this?
> Use silicon along the channel to prevent rattling. Do I apply it all along the channel? Just at the ends and middle?
> Tape the channel to prevent glue from entering.
> 
> Is there anything I'm missing?
> Any tips apreciated.



I use the same rod but from a different supplier. It is a good design.

I wax all the threads with paraffin wax (candle wax works) before installing and file off any high spots. 

The channel should be straight. I use a 1/4" double flute bit. It makes it snug but not to snug. TEST on scrap wood first. Not all 1/4" bits cut the same. 

The channel should be the same depth as the rod is tall...no curve. if you are going to err err on the side of a hair deeper (but no more than a piece of paper). Flush is perfect. 

Use the silicon sparingly... you are not gluing the trussrod in and it needs to move. You only need a few beads of silicon in a spot or two to prevent rattle. I use about three along the length of the rod. I get some under the butt end (remember I also fill the threads with wax first) and a few spots and a little at the top end (carefully not on the threads). 


Glue the rod in and clamp it down... sometimes they like to ride up in the silicon. 

Let the silicon dry completely before gluing the fretboard. I built a neck in a rush a few years ago and glued the fretboard on while the silicon was still wet and 2 months later I took it apart (because it was flawed) and found the silicon was still wet. 

Use 1/2" painters tape to cover the trench while applying glue to the surfaces. 

Pull the tape up before putting them together. It is to help keep the seepage from running into the channel. Don't leave the tape.

I use a very small piece of invisible tape (scotch) over the headstock trussrod cavity to prevent seepage from getting around the nut. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> I use the same rod but from a different supplier. It is a good design.
> 
> I wax all the threads with paraffin wax (candle wax works) before installing and file off any high spots.
> 
> The channel should be straight. I use a 1/4" double flute bit. It makes it snug but not to snug. TEST on scrap wood first. Not all 1/4" bits cut the same.
> 
> The channel should be the same depth as the rod is tall...no curve. if you are going to err err on the side of a hair deeper (but no more than a piece of paper). Flush is perfect.
> 
> Use the silicon sparingly... you are not gluing the trussrod in and it needs to move. You only need a few beads of silicon in a spot or two to prevent rattle. I use about three along the length of the rod. I get some under the butt end (remember I also fill the threads with wax first) and a few spots and a little at the top end (carefully not on the threads).
> 
> 
> Glue the rod in and clamp it down... sometimes they like to ride up in the silicon.
> 
> Let the silicon dry completely before gluing the fretboard. I built a neck in a rush a few years ago and glued the fretboard on while the silicon was still wet and 2 months later I took it apart (because it was flawed) and found the silicon was still wet.
> 
> Use 1/2" painters tape to cover the trench while applying glue to the surfaces.
> 
> Pull the tape up before putting them together. It is to help keep the seepage from running into the channel. Don't leave the tape.
> 
> I use a very small piece of invisible tape (scotch) over the headstock trussrod cavity to prevent seepage from getting around the nut.
> 
> Hope that helps...


cant...give...more...rep... 
Good call on waiting for the silicon to dry, did not think about that. And the scotch tape is a great idea, lol.
btw, I just saw your ziricote axe won gotm on that other guitar site


----------



## RestorationAD

scherzo1928 said:


> btw, I just saw your ziricote axe won gotm on that other guitar site



Thanks! That guitar was the most evil thing I have ever built... it did not want to come into being.


----------



## scherzo1928

Last few days have been dedicated to the art of doing tons of work, and not having anything to show for it... logistics!
I've got about 10 napkins worth of ways, orders, and in general how to procede in building my guitar from where I'm at now... All of them would be 10 steps shorter if I had a bandsaw.

I had planed to route the truss rod chanel this weekend, but changed my mind, I would ike to glue the cocobolo plate for the headstock before doing that. To do that, I need to have glued the wwings onto the headstock, and leveled it. To do that, I need to remove tons of wood from the back of the neck... 

So first things first, tested the structural integrity of the laminate. I cut 2 small pieces, applied pressure and watched the result... pretty damn good:






Not along the glueline, yay!

Anyways, I got a pretty sweet new tool. It's used to transport angles, and It's pretty damn cool. I had to cut the "wings" for the sides of the headstock, and it worked like a charm to get the correct angle on those pieces.





More on that Later

Then I took some meassurements based on the templates I made long ago. I made those before getting the parts I ordered, and they seem to be dead on.











As I was saying, Right about now I'd love to have a band saw... but since I dont, I'll abuse the best tool I got. Mah router!





































It's finally taking some sort of shape!!!!












It already sounds really loud just from knocking on it. quite louder than the neck on my Ibby, and that's maple.

Anyways, that's it for today.


----------



## scherzo1928

Looks like this build is finally starting to get somewhere... rather slowly.
I was stoked about yesterday's progress, and there is some more today.

So i spent most of the day sawing the wings for the headstock, and making them perfectly smooth so I could glue them to the laminate.

PICS!

The sides of the laminate were routed as well to get the best joint possible.





I gave this next part a bit of thought. It's tricky trying to glue those wings on to the laminate if you dont have 100 clamps. So i did this!!





Taped the wings on to the laminate just on one side. This allows me to open it up like a book:









This allows me to apply glue, but it doesnt allow them to move aboutonce the preasure is applied.

glue:





And the I clamped them up.





Worked like a charm!





Lifted the laminate a bit, so I could set the clamps and let them rest, so they didnt pull oon the boards to the sides.

So, next in the to do list is routing the cocobolo for the headstock top. Rout the headstock and get it perfectly even with the wings, then glue the cocobolo...


----------



## cerfew

Your entire build is awesome. This is giving me such motivation to build my own 7. I check this every day for new pics xD


----------



## Hallic

love this thread!


----------



## shadowsea

great thread! this is very insightful )) wonderful pics, keep up the good work


----------



## scherzo1928

Made some nice progress today, but I'm too tired to make an entire post right now.... all I will say is this:
























Bookmatched headstock ftw...


----------



## D0mn8r

scherzo1928 said:


> Bookmatched headstock ftw...


 

AWESOME!!!! - I thought I was the only one who liked to do that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scherzo1928

D0mn8r said:


> AWESOME!!!! - I thought I was the only one who liked to do that!!!!!!!!!


Haha, I think the thing I liked the most about your mod thread was the bookmatched headstock. I might go 1 step further though... Bookmatched pickup rings


----------



## scherzo1928

Mkay, so we left on the headstock wings thing. Since I had a busy week, those had a few days to set . And came out pretty well. And since I needed to level them with the rest of the laminate, the super jig came back to life!











I went a little deeper so that the line where the top of the neck meets the headstock face would move towards the bridge. Did this because it will move forwards once again when I glue the cocobolo and level it with the neck.


I also started to route the cocobolo boards for the back of the guitar. These will go only on the wings, and wont cover the laminate.





I need to modify that jig so that I can route following the grain, since not doing so leaves marks on the wood. Luckily enough the board is still a hair thick, so this isnt a problem.... Ah, IF only it would saty that color and not turn to red...

Anyways, before I changed the base of the jig, I decided to route the back of the headstock. This should also make gluing the headstock plate easier.

Meet the super jig 2.0





Brackets hold the laminate at an anlge, and allow it to rest.





Little pieces of aluminum keep the laminate from sliding or wiggling at all.





mmmmmmmhmmmmmm






Btw, the "book" trick worked like a charm for glueing the wings. Try finding the glue line...





Also, during the week, and on various breaks, I started designing the headstock itself. I cant seem to find a design Im happy with for an L.P. /ART/Soloist kind of guitar. So I'll turn this into a poll. tell me which one you like better, what to change in a design or give any ideas as to some good looking headstocks for that kind of axe.

a)




those pieces already reddened a lot!

b)





c)




same one:





And as a bonus, the headstock design Ive got in mind for the other guitar.





I know the pics are all sideways, and you might not be able to see the designs properly, but those are the best pics I could manage to take.

That's it for today!


----------



## Randy

Fan-fucking-tastic work. 

I love the Manne style body you have mocked up.


----------



## scherzo1928

Randy said:


> Fan-fucking-tastic work.
> 
> I love the Manne style body you have mocked up.


 
Haha thanks. Tell you the truth, I'm not entirely convinced about doing the Manne styled body for that other guitar. The problem is that it's going to have 27 frets, and the design doesnt really have a cutaway to reach those last frets. So if I want decent access, I need to push the fretboard outside the body, and it will be incredibly neck heavy. So, I'm on the look for some other design 

I also dont like the glue I used for the first laminate, so I'm probably going to end up starting that one from scratch. And I have got an idea (construction-wise) in mind that will pretty much destroy anything I have ever seen in a neckthrough guitar.


----------



## vansinn

You Sir, are displaying some amazing skills! I love the details in this build thread, not just for the build itself, but also very much your rigging works.
Cool beans, I'll be watching..


----------



## scherzo1928

vansinn said:


> You Sir, are displaying some amazing skills! I love the details in this build thread, not just for the build itself, but also very much your rigging works.
> Cool beans, I'll be watching..


 
spent the last days making some changes to the jig. I'm quite happy with how it's looking tbh (pics later today). Hopefully I'll be able to keep working on the guitar later today.


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, I had a rather busy week, but I've finally got some time to spend on the guitar. Before continuing I've got to admit im pretty proud of todays work.

So we left on the problem of not being able to rout the cocobolo boards while following the grain if the wood. I changed the rig I had been using, and had a new piece made out of aluminum which would hold the router, and would ride on the profiles.

new base:




This gives me a LOT of extra working space, so I can follow the grain on bigger pieces.

plate:




somehow the piece ended up with 2 screwholes instead of 3... more on that later.

rails:





The plate goes screwed to the router:





and the result is an extremely smooth pass...





Unfortunately, the base plate vibrates a lot. It doesnt affect the wood, but it's annoying as hell. After a couple of passes I took it off, and found this:




I'll need to make the hole for the 3rd screw...

Anyways, I fitted the original base plate back, and atached tome extra rails so it would run extra smooth. worked even better.






And the boards for the back of the guitar are ready! 





Those are for the backs of the wings... you may have noticed there are 4 pieces...
Before continuing, I'd like to mention (slipped my mind months ago, lol) that the only way in which I could get some cocobolo for my guitar was buying a back and sides set for an acoustic... And since I was dead set on using cocobolo, that's what I did. 

So the pieces for the headstock, and for the back of the guitar were cut out of the "sides", and the top is made from the pieces for the back! But, there is a catch. The back pieces are NOT wide enough to cover the guitar. I need 17cm boards, and they are 10cm wide. So here is where I had to get creative.

The boards I bought were bookmatched, something like this (without being cur lols):




The top is the headstock. And as you can see, the rest is cut in different places on both boards. This is because the small pieces are mirrors of the large piece of the other board in the places where the body of the guitar is widest. This pic should help me explain better:





Even knowing where the union is between the boards, it's hard to see it. Tomorrow I'll take some more pics to better ilustrate what Im trying to say. But trust me, It worked beautfully, and Im really proud of the result.

Aaaanyways, next in the to do list:
glue the damn headstock!
route the cocobolo top


----------



## D0mn8r

LOVING the ingenuity man..... keep it up!


----------



## cerfew

Are you planning on recessing your bridge? Or are you going to incorporate some sort of angle when gluing on the body boards?

I ask because I am planning on starting a neck-thru build soon, and I need to figure out how to get the neck angle.


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Are you planning on recessing your bridge? Or are you going to incorporate some sort of angle when gluing on the body boards?
> 
> I ask because I am planning on starting a neck-thru build soon, and I need to figure out how to get the neck angle.


 
Im going to recess the bridge. I could as you said make an angle on the neck, but since Im applying a top on the body this could be very tricky, and would need some precision I'm not sure I have yet 

Still, I like the recessed version better, since it's more comfortable on the picking hand.


----------



## scherzo1928

Ok, made a template of the body so that I can see the wood I'm using, and not the wood I'm cutting . This also helps me explain my previous post a lot better.

As I was saying, the boards for the back of the guitar are not wide enough... but not by much:





You can see a bit of mahogany at the edges. the design is inverted, because it's the back of the guitar duh, not because I'm a leftie.

If I take the bookmatched pieces, I can cover those small areas.





The part on the left (or the bottom when playing) still needs a bit of work so the grain is better matched. This are the cuts Ive got planned to make the transition un-noticeable (sp?). Ill try and do that later today.





But in general, it looks something like this.





The joint is visible on both sides, but really, that's just because it's hard to take a pic while making sure the 4 boards stay in place.


----------



## RestorationAD

scherzo1928 said:


> Ok, made a template of the body so that I can see the wood I'm using, and not the wood I'm cutting . This also helps me explain my previous post a lot better.
> 
> As I was saying, the boards for the back of the guitar are not wide enough... but not by much:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see a bit of mahogany at the edges. the design is inverted, because it's the back of the guitar duh, not because I'm a leftie.
> 
> If I take the bookmatched pieces, I can cover those small areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The part on the left (or the bottom when playing) still needs a bit of work so the grain is better matched. This are the cuts Ive got planned to make the transition un-noticeable (sp?). Ill try and do that later today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in general, it looks something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joint is visible on both sides, but really, that's just because it's hard to take a pic while making sure the 4 boards stay in place.




I would true up the side pieces so the edge runs parallel the grain and use them. The V caused by the edge is noticeable but if you get the edge to match the grain it will be almost invisible.


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> I would true up the side pieces so the edge runs parallel the grain and use them. The V caused by the edge is noticeable but if you get the edge to match the grain it will be almost invisible.


 
Yea, after looking at the pictures again, I think I'll have a small go at both sides just to get the grain aligned a tiny bit better. thanks for the advice.


----------



## scherzo1928

Tons of updates in today's post! Just want to mention Ive had to reduce the picture size since I seem to be aproaching the 10 gig monthly bandwith cap on photobucket.

Ok, wanted to get some work done, since I probably wont be able to make any progress till next weekend. This should give me some rest from the damned cocobolo dust.

Also, I've been looking for a glue that works properly on cocobolo... Found one that said it could glue "oily tropical woods". Close enough, if it had said "ebola carrying, oily tropical woods" I would have known it meant cocobolo specifically.




When the warnings for a glue are written in 3 languages, you know they mean bussiness.

It should be noted, for those of you dumb enough to work with cocobolo (or lucky enough to not be allergic to it) that you NEED to get it perfectly clean before applying the glue. You also need to get rid of the oils for a little bit 
So, do a LITTLE bit of sanding, clean it, and then clean it again with denatured (or denaturalized, not sure what its called in english) alcohol. Worked like a charm to ge rid of that oil on the surface.

Anywho, taped the middle so the glue didnt seep:





And clamped:





I also worked on the joint for the pieces on the back of the guitar. I think they match a bit better now. Particularly the left side.










Remember when I said this wood has some "metal" in it? more pics:










Back to the headstock. The glue worked great. it seems to bubble while it sets... and only takes 1 hour to dry... I waited 5 just in case.





Got ready to level it with the rest of the neck:




This was the best way to keep the laminate in place...





And this is how little wood was taken away to level it.





starting to get there...





some sanding to get the headstock plate perfectly level once again (that is once again after being glued)





seems like photobucket isnt working, but Ill post the link I have anyways... hope it works eventually.





In case it works again... We move on to the top for the guitar. These boards had to be ironed as well. I left them under the weights for a day and routed them today. Went slowly since these are the extremely hard boards.






Made shallow passes, trying to find out what was the bare minimun I could take away, since I want the top to be as thick as it can be. probably around 1/4 "











AND WE NOW HAVE A GUITAR TOP!!!!





as you can see, there are still some low spots that need to be taken care of. Ill try and take care of that tomorrow. I just felt happy with the result so far, and didnt want to puch it since I was getting tired. Cant wait to see what exact color they have turned by tomorrow!

Well, that's it for now, hope you enjoy, and keep the comments comming.


----------



## RestorationAD

Nice work... I really like your router/planner jig. I built one similar before I got my new shop. Handy tool.

As for the Gorilla Glue. I would move back to titebond or a good marine epoxy (west systems) rather than gorilla glue. Polyurethane glues are not well suited for guitar building. They tend to leave glue lines, stain the wood, it can not be disassembled, and the bond is inferior to titebond or epoxy. Gorrilla glue has absolutely no strength in a gap filling situation (it foams into gaps and the hardened foam is not structurally sound). This means to get a full strength joint you have to make the surfaces match almost perfectly. 

After a bit of experimentation with guitar work I now only use it for quick things around the shop like gluing the handle on the weedeater.

If you are worried about gluing oily woods like cocobolo you can wipe the glue surface with acetone before applying the glue. Always join freshly sanded wood. I have been working with cocobolo a lot and have had no ill experiences with coco and titebond. 


And of course

http://www.titebond.com/Download/pdf/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.pdf

Here are a few other articles to read

How to Glue-Up Joints: Different Woods Need Different Clamping Pressure - Fine Woodworking
How to Glue-Up Joints: The right number of clamps - Fine Woodworking
How to Glue-Up Joints: Tips on gluing - Fine Woodworking


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> Nice work... I really like your router/planner jig. I built one similar before I got my new shop. Handy tool.
> 
> As for the Gorilla Glue. I would move back to titebond or a good marine epoxy (west systems) rather than gorilla glue. Polyurethane glues are not well suited for guitar building. They tend to leave glue lines, stain the wood, it can not be disassembled, and the bond is inferior to titebond or epoxy. Gorrilla glue has absolutely no strength in a gap filling situation (it foams into gaps and the hardened foam is not structurally sound). This means to get a full strength joint you have to make the surfaces match almost perfectly.
> 
> After a bit of experimentation with guitar work I now only use it for quick things around the shop like gluing the handle on the weedeater.
> 
> If you are worried about gluing oily woods like cocobolo you can wipe the glue surface with acetone before applying the glue. Always join freshly sanded wood. I have been working with cocobolo a lot and have had no ill experiences with coco and titebond.
> 
> 
> And of course
> 
> http://www.titebond.com/Download/pdf/HowStrongisYourGlue_FWW.pdf
> 
> Here are a few other articles to read
> 
> How to Glue-Up Joints: Different Woods Need Different Clamping Pressure - Fine Woodworking
> How to Glue-Up Joints: The right number of clamps - Fine Woodworking
> How to Glue-Up Joints: Tips on gluing - Fine Woodworking


 
woot, I can give you rep once more!

The problemI have with Titebond, is that Titebond isnt sold in here. There is a somewhat similar glue, but isnt waterproof like titebond 3. Would that be a problem for cocobolo? I guess ill try it on some scrap.

I'll look into epoxy tho...


----------



## RestorationAD

scherzo1928 said:


> woot, I can give you rep once more!
> 
> The problemI have with Titebond, is that Titebond isnt sold in here. There is a somewhat similar glue, but isnt waterproof like titebond 3. Would that be a problem for cocobolo? I guess ill try it on some scrap.
> 
> I'll look into epoxy tho...



Water proof is not necessary. Any yellow carpenters glue should work. I like Titebond I over the others... Titebond II and III are hard to disassemble (not a problem until you have to...ha ha ha)


BTW The back looks awesome!!! You did a great job fixing the sides so the grain aligns.


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> Water proof is not necessary. Any yellow carpenters glue should work. I like Titebond I over the others... Titebond II and III are hard to disassemble (not a problem until you have to...ha ha ha)
> 
> 
> BTW The back looks awesome!!! You did a great job fixing the sides so the grain aligns.


 
well that settles it then. Ill give the titebond-like glue a shot. or at least I wont use the gorilla glue anymore after reading that article, lols.

Also, glad you liked the back of the guitar. looks pretty decent in person, and once joined and sanded together it should be VERY diffcult to see they are 2 pieces on each side.

Now i need to work a bit on the headstock, to get it to align perfectly... just some sanding really. 

when will we see those 2 axes finished btw?


----------



## RestorationAD

scherzo1928 said:


> when will we see those 2 axes finished btw?



They are both strung and playable now... I am going to move them to finishing this week. I still have to do some pickup work on them and test some different bridges on the maple/coco one. Should have some photos up Tue-Wed next week.... but finishing is so boring.


----------



## cerfew

Today, I started working on the neck of the guitar I'm now building. I am using wood from my school, and the one piece of hardrock maple we had was a bit warped. I'm doing a 5 piece neck with 3 of those being maple, however like I said, each is a little bit curved... Will this cause a problem with the neck? Should I try and find different pieces, or will the curve not cause a problem once I cut down the sides and what not?


----------



## dudeskin

love your build dude!! you gave me the itch, now im learning how to scratch it


----------



## RestorationAD

cerfew said:


> Today, I started working on the neck of the guitar I'm now building. I am using wood from my school, and the one piece of hardrock maple we had was a bit warped. I'm doing a 5 piece neck with 3 of those being maple, however like I said, each is a little bit curved... Will this cause a problem with the neck? Should I try and find different pieces, or will the curve not cause a problem once I cut down the sides and what not?



When I have a piece of maple that has bowed slightly I plain it straight then cut it to size and let it rest for a few weeks. IF it bows again I set it on fire... if not I use it. 

Since you plan to laminate it it should be ok to use if it is still straight after a week or two. 

If the piece has a large bow and my ego is in check I cut it into small pieces and make other things out of it.


----------



## scherzo1928

heh, looks like I indeed exceded my photobucket bandwith. Dont worry, it will be back by monday. By which time I will have started building once again. 

I'll try to do the truss rod channel tomorrow or sunday tops, and take a shitload of pics. I'd attempt it now, but ive just had 11 victorias, and I'm in no hurry to use a router right now.


----------



## scherzo1928

_I think this has turned more into a journal, than simply pics of the guitar coming to life... so I'll try to post even more pics, and talk even more of everything that goes on with the build._

NRTD!! Yes, new router table day, nothing fancy at all, but it gets the job done.





The time has come to route the trussrod thingo. Ans as always, first thing was to take some meassurements. 





Mark it up









It is ALMOAST flush with the cocobolo plate.

To tell the truth, I was EXTREMELY nervous about this part. I was perfectly sure that something was bound to go wrong. So I decided it would be good to do some test runs. 





I'm glad I did. I was using a 3/8" bit, since it's a 3/8 rod... but it turns out that's the depth at which you need to route. I then changed to a 1/4" bit, and that was a veeeeeeeeeeery snug fit.

As you might remember, I already glued the wings for the headstock. This is helpfull for routing the headstock plate atthe same time, but it doesnt allow me to follow the fence on the router table. (wings get caught in the fence).

So I set my own fence with some more aluminum... And then taped SOME MORE aluminum to the laminate, to avoid hitting the fence with the headstock.




Thankfully, being as nervous as I was, I took the time to do a test run with the router turned off. Great idea.





When I leveled the cocobolo on the headstock with the neck, I took off about .4mm, and that is enough to get the laminate stuck on the edge of the table. As always, the solution to ANY problems you face is to be found in double tape...




double, double tape .

I also set a couple of pieces of aluminum on the laminate to have a better hold of it, and be able to guide it properly without fearing to lose my fingers.





And as if the rig didnt have enough things on it... Placed a weight on the headstock to have better leverage when starting the feed to the bit.





Having done the first pass, I decided I needed to make sure the fence didnt move at all, and placed EVEN MORE aluminum...




also took some meassurements of how deep the next pass should be.

2nd pass done...





and then the 3rd...




I could barely beleive that I hadnt screwed up once. The channel was as straight as an arrow. So the time came to check the fit of the truss rod.

After filing down the welds on the rod, It was extreeeeeeemely snug, so i wrapped a piece of aluminum in sanding paper and gave it a couple of passes...




checked again...





...... 1/128 of an inch to go. on to the 4th pass...




and there we are!!! One perfectly straight, and snug truss rod channel!! 





It was obviously time to call it a day and end with a good note.

Later today I will cut the fretboard taper, and glue the cocobolo backs to the wings.

BRING THE COMMENTS!


----------



## D0mn8r

Loving it!!!!!

Your attention to detail is awesome.
Congrats on the new table btw.



"ive just had 11 victorias, and I'm in no hurry to use a router right now"


----------



## scherzo1928

D0mn8r said:


> Loving it!!!!!
> 
> Your attention to detail is awesome.
> Congrats on the new table btw.
> 
> 
> 
> "ive just had 11 victorias, and I'm in no hurry to use a router right now"


Man, I'm scared to death of the router . And i was nervous of screwing up the channel, so I waited till I was sober, and in the mood. Barceolna beating Sevilla 5 - 0 sure helped .


----------



## Andromalia

You have some serious skills and inventivity to go around problems.


----------



## scherzo1928

Andromalia said:


> You have some serious skills and inventivity to go around problems.


 
why ty. 

When I started following the build threads in here, I thought I'd give it a try. I was going to buy Melvyn Hiscock's book, but I though it would be tons more fun and challenging having absolutely 0 know-how.

I dont know if I will end up with a decent guitar, or If I will screw this one up big time and not be able to salvage it. But I can definately say I've learned a LOT, and have figured out ways to do most of what I've done in an easier manner.


----------



## sk3ks1s

Same here man. You can read, review, and research all you want. But the real learning doesn't come until you get your hands dirty. Sure you might screw up some expensive wood, but even if you do, all of your hardware is salvageable (which is where a lot of the money goes). And lets face it, anyone who does this knows they aren't doing it to save money.

That's why I love threads like this.


----------



## scherzo1928

Last 2 days I glued the cocobolo backs to the wings. I only have enough clamps to do it 1 wing a day, so the 2nd one is still setting.

1st made sure my meassurements are correct.





Marked the position of the cocobolo plates. and sanded lightly.















x2

I'm starting to realize just how much I need a drill press, so I'm already on the look for an used one. 

And that's it for now.


----------



## bostjan

This is one of the most informative threads about guitar building I've ever seen. Thank you!


----------



## DarkMythras

nice on routing the truss rod channel! i was scared as fuck to use a router too, so we just went with a dado blade in a tablesaw instead. also +1 on a drill press- you can turn it into a drum sander too with a little ingenuity, super handy for helping to bring down rough edges


----------



## sk3ks1s

Dude, looking at the way you did your router jig, have you considered making a drill press jig?

Try these links. Some neat ideas there. Although an actual drill press is a very nice thing to have lying around.

wolfcraft - Products: Drill stand (3406000)

Accurate Drilling Without a Drill Press - Buzz Saw, The Rockler Blog

I love ghetto jigs and tools.


----------



## scherzo1928

sk3ks1s said:


> Dude, looking at the way you did your router jig, have you considered making a drill press jig?
> 
> Try these links. Some neat ideas there. Although an actual drill press is a very nice thing to have lying around.
> 
> wolfcraft - Products: Drill stand (3406000)
> 
> Accurate Drilling Without a Drill Press - Buzz Saw, The Rockler Blog
> 
> I love ghetto jigs and tools.


 


kinda....






























but I'm not exactly sure of that working out too well, still, I'll try it out. The links are really great btw, so thanks a lot.


----------



## Durero

bostjan said:


> This is one of the most informative threads about guitar building I've ever seen. Thank you!



+1 

And dude I must say you are the frikin MacGyver of extruded aluminum.


----------



## cerfew

Scherzo, I've gotta thank you. If it wasn't for this thread and its immaculate detail, I never would've started my build.


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Scherzo, I've gotta thank you. If it wasn't for this thread and its immaculate detail, I never would've started my build.


aww man, im flattered. My woodworking background goes as far as using a toothpick on some week old chicken, but Im reaaaally enjoying this build.

anyways, on to the build.

First of all, I got a drill press for pretty cheap, but I got no pics for now, and I havent put it together yet.

First problem of the day is, I can "cut" extremely straight lines, but I can't be precise on where those really straight lines go... So I cut a piece of MDF.




Now i can tape whatever I want to cut to the MDF exactly where i want to. I just draw a line on the piece to cut, and set the line right on the edge of the MDF...

Made a test on scrap wood:









Should work

So I used it to get the sides of the wings perfectly square.




ball bearing on the bottom follows the mdf as a guide.







And most importantly, it allowed me to cut the fretboard taper.
Set it on the MDF guide with double tape (as always) following the lines I had drawn on the fretboard.
















Glad to say it worked like a charm...


















That's it for now. Unfortunately, I wont be able to work on this till maybe sunday, since Ill be on the road. BUT, since I'm going to veracruz, I'll try and find a couple of lumberyards, and see if they have some exotic woods I can use in the future.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Looking good, nice work.


----------



## cerfew

Question. When you routed the truss rod channel, how did you know when to stop? I mean, to keep it from getting too long...


----------



## unclejemima218

cant wait to see it finished! great work!


----------



## dudeskin

dude, this thread is awesome!!
keep em coming!


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Question. When you routed the truss rod channel, how did you know when to stop? I mean, to keep it from getting too long...


 
I was carefull not to go over the 3/8" that the rod meassures. I took small passes when going near that mark, and meassured with a vernier. when I was close enough, i placed the rod in the channel to se if it fit properly, and made one las pass just taking out a hair.

edit: I just realized that's not what you asked. I drew a line on the router table showing where the bit is. draw a line on the laminate on where I want to stop. when the 2 lines match, I'm at the mark and stop.

It's explained in this video:
YouTube - Luthier Tips du Jour - Truss Rods - O'Brien Guitars


----------



## cerfew

Awesome, that's really helpful. Thanks


----------



## sk3ks1s

scherzo1928 said:


>


 
Haha. I knew it was only a mater of time. 
I say as long as there is now sway in any of the parts, she should hold.


----------



## dudeskin

hows it coming along now dude??


----------



## adrock

now i'm all excited for your build!!! haha. seriously though, this is gonna be sick. i wish i'd made mine 27"... 

we can nominate each others guitars for gotm when they get done!!!


----------



## Jexey

Dude ... too cool. Keep it up, and don't short change what you want ideally for pickups. go straight for BKPs if that's what you want. You've done a kickass job so far, why not finish strong!!

Not that there is anything wrong with crunchlab liquifire whatever you're planning, but I mean if your dream is to put BKPs in then stick to the dream!


----------



## scherzo1928

dudeskin said:


> hows it coming along now dude??


 
well, I was out on the road last week, and I barely got some work done on sunday. I'll resume today.



adrock said:


> now i'm all excited for your build!!! haha. seriously though, this is gonna be sick. i wish i'd made mine 27"...
> 
> we can nominate each others guitars for gotm when they get done!!!


 
im in love with your guitar... what pickups are you throwing in it?



Jexey said:


> Dude ... too cool. Keep it up, and don't short change what you want ideally for pickups. go straight for BKPs if that's what you want. You've done a kickass job so far, why not finish strong!!
> 
> Not that there is anything wrong with crunchlab liquifire whatever you're planning, but I mean if your dream is to put BKPs in then stick to the dream!


 
Ive got a D-Sonic/PAF7 ready. Ive always loved the 6 string versions of both, so I'll try the 7. Perhaps one day I'll throw something nicer in there, but for the moment it's a pain in the ass to get anything nicer in here. Music stores in here only know about EMGs, so I have to wait till someone I know goes to the U.S.

Besides, Ive never tried any BKPs, so I dont know if all that is said about them is true... In anycase, I might go the bennedetto way someday, since I tried the B7 some time ago, and ADORED it


----------



## adrock

scherzo1928 said:


> im in love with your guitar... what pickups are you throwing in it?



I wish I knew, hahaha. like you, I'd really love to put some bkp's in it, but I can't afford them right now. I have a set of gfs veh that's gonna go in for now.


----------



## scherzo1928

UPDATES!!

I had been dying to get some work done on this guitar, but I was out on the road... at least I had a great time, ate untill I passed out, and droveon one of my favorite roads in the world.... 








Pics just because I have a new photobucker account




screen clearly says I was listening to scene 9 from scenes from a memory. 

It's been extremely cold in the nights (which is when I can find time to do some work on this), so the clothing has changed accordingly





k, on to the build. The wings are now perfectly squared, so it's the laminate's time. Set it on the guide with double tape...





FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU




THAT'S THE SECOND ROLL USED ON THE BUILD.

anyways, it turned out quite nice.





then I routed the top of the laminate to accomodate the cocobolo top. Unfortunately I couldnt get a top as thick as I wanted, since it was in incredibly bad shape when I got it, and a lot of the wood was lost trying to get it even.











top fits PERFECT under the fretboard.




only a .02mm gap... which will be accounted for by the glue.






Next it was time to level the back of the laminate with the wings.





I couldnt lay the laminate flat on the table because of the wood I just took out for the cocobolo top... Solution as always is to be found in double tape and aluminum.











results!!





Oh, and Im sorry sk3ks1s, but it would have been an incredible pain in the nutsack to mount and unmount that drill press, so BEHOLD!!!!














NDP,CaPHD (new drill press, Chissels and plastic hammer day)




Plan is to drill the laminate on both sides, and the wings, so I can place some dowels and glue them together. REALLY hope to do that later today, just wanted to share some pics.


----------



## cerfew

Using dowels to get some extra strength on the body? Lol. Make sure to lightly sand the edges where the body will be glued to the neck, it ensures a stronger glue joint.

How much was that drill press? It looks like a pretty small benchtop version, I'd love to have something like that.


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Using dowels to get some extra strength on the body? Lol. Make sure to lightly sand the edges where the body will be glued to the neck, it ensures a stronger glue joint.
> 
> How much was that drill press? It looks like a pretty small benchtop version, I'd love to have something like that.


 
yeah, Im not entirely confident in glue alone keeping the axe together properly 

The drill was quite cheap, and I got a free long ass clamp with it 
also, nice to know I have a tool you want  (electric chissel hint)


----------



## vansinn

Is it just me, or do you have access to all kinds of (I guess) affordable tools in Mexico?
Where I live (cph), we have a fair amount of tool shops, but every second page of yours showcases yet another nifty tool.. 

Looking great BTW; it'll be interesting seeeing the final result


----------



## scherzo1928

vansinn said:


> Is it just me, or do you have access to all kinds of (I guess) affordable tools in Mexico?
> Where I live (cph), we have a fair amount of tool shops, but every second page of yours showcases yet another nifty tool..
> 
> Looking great BTW; it'll be interesting seeeing the final result


nah dude, EVERYTHING has involved abusing my router (the router table was like 20 bucks, and it's just a table with a hole to accomodate that same router.). However, you can come up with some nice uses for a router with the extruded aluminum and a couple of rolls of double tape.

I really think the drill press was necessary though, particularly if I'm using dowels to glue the sides. It will also be great for installing the bridge and ferrules, and it wil kick ass, if I ever build a bolt-on axe.


----------



## scherzo1928

not much to update (didnt take tons of pics), even though it did take me a while to get this part done.

We left on the idea of using dowels to glue the wings to the laminate. I didnt want to place the dowels, and then route the pickups right in that spot tho, so I had to lay everything out, and mark the locations.

Right, so I made myself a nifty tool today, in order to always get the same drill holes at the same height on the wings and laminate.






It's just a piece of wood with a vernier taped to it. I use one of the "sharp" "teeth" of the vernier to mark the height.






And then drill where both lines cross...

with great results I might add.










Sorry I didnt take more pics


----------



## cerfew

Woo! Looks great. Glad your dowels fit


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Woo! Looks great. Glad your dowels fit


 
hehe, I was worried that I would screw up something that seems so easy, so I did 2 separate attempts on scrap, to get some practice . they fit extreeeemely tight


----------



## CooleyJr

This thing looks amazing dude. I REALLY wanna build my own guitar. Looks like loads of fun.


----------



## scherzo1928

Huge update yeeehaw!

Ok, so we left on drilling the holes for the dowels, to glue the body.... But first, I wanted to get the neck and headstock done, since it would be difficult with the entire weight of the body.

Soooo, as always, used some double tape to tape the fretboard on the neck. Used a LOT so it didnt move at all.











Ok, so I'm quite scared of the router table, since it has already sent 2 boards to my face. I didnt want to force it too much, so I removed a bit of wood near the headstock the good old extruded aluminum way.











Ok, that's a bit better. Then I placed marks on how far I needed to route, and a cheapo "guide" (more of a bump) so I didnt route the part where the body will be glued.





Great successssss!









smooth as eggs 







Decided it was fair to give myself a treat...




Absolutely adore that beer... shame it's only sold in winter.


----------



## scherzo1928

Anywho, I then made a template for the headstock:




Notice I drew a "dotted" line outside, I cut that one first

weapon of choice...










Rough cut:





And then used a couple of files to get the shape I wanted perfectly.





flat file for the "outsides"

small round one for the "insides"




shaky ass picture ftw

k, comleted template!





THEN, i drew the same pair of lines on the actual headstock.





Cut the outside line using the same hand saw...





Taped (I really really REALLY love double tape) the template on the headstock:





Ran it through the router table like ziz... (actually i was extremely stressed about this part, I think i didnt breathe the first pass, and hiperventilated the 2nd one)


















So did it work??
























still with the template on:

















K, that is all for now. Next updates might be till wednesday or thursday. In the mean time, I'll drink my 2 boxes of noche buena to get over the trauma of the friggin router table


----------



## cerfew

That looks awesome. I'm definitely gonna have to do that for my next build (if I do build another xD)


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> That looks awesome. I'm definitely gonna have to do that for my next build (if I do build another xD)


 
It doesnt really seem necessary... but I have a ton of MDF I can ruin, and I only have 1 neck... So I decided tomake a perfect version in MDF, and then use that to get a perfect headstock. 

It's a lot of extra work, but I really think it paid off. looks super pro.

*edit: OH shieeeet, page 7, make sure you saw the last 2 posts in page 6!*


----------



## airpanos

Nice work there dude!
I want to see the final product!!


----------



## scherzo1928

figured I'd post pics of the headstock with somewhat better lightning.

I havent even sanded it after passing it through the router btw... that's just how clean the router did it's job


----------



## yacker

That's a really sick headstock design dude. Great work on everything, I love it.


----------



## JaeSwift

Crazy work man! Router's in general make me nervous, the table router would have me shit 7 different colours!


----------



## jwatso89

I've been watching this thread for a while now, I'm so pumped to see it when you are all done, its looking gorgeous already! All the aluminum jigs and whatnot you've made probably impress me the most  way to go man!


----------



## Customisbetter




----------



## CooleyJr

Finish it already and give us pr0nz!!! 












Great job though!


----------



## scherzo1928

yacker said:


> That's a really sick headstock design dude. Great work on everything, I love it.


Why ty! to tell the truth, I had a couple of ideas for the headstock, and it was painfull to make the actual designs, since I have the worst handwriting in history. took me a looong time.



jwatso89 said:


> I've been watching this thread for a while now, I'm so pumped to see it when you are all done, its looking gorgeous already! All the aluminum jigs and whatnot you've made probably impress me the most  way to go man!


 
I cant wait either, and yeah, the aluminum has been a really cool "tool"



JaeSwift said:


> Crazy work man! Router's in general make me nervous, the table router would have me shit 7 different colours!


 
Im just extremely paranoid by nature . And I'm always 100% sure I'll cut my arm off...



Customisbetter said:


>


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jeez Louise Papa Cheese, this is looking hella good! That headstock looks ridiculously smooth from just the router. Can't wait for this to be done, keep it up!


----------



## scherzo1928

UPDATE. well, simply glued the wings to the laminate, but it's something.

Sand...






Apply glue...










Clamp...





Even my dog found it boring.


----------



## cerfew

Beautiful dog.

/post

Jk. 

Looks good, I'm excited to see the body shape cut out now.


----------



## RestorationAD

Sweet progress...

One quick note. Buy more clamps. Weights don't work.


Here are a few other articles to read

How to Glue-Up Joints: Different Woods Need Different Clamping Pressure - Fine Woodworking
How to Glue-Up Joints: The right number of clamps - Fine Woodworking
How to Glue-Up Joints: Tips on gluing - Fine Woodworking


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Beautiful dog.
> 
> /post
> 
> Jk.
> 
> Looks good, I'm excited to see the body shape cut out now.


 
me loves me dog.

I'll be making the MDF template soon. Tomorrow I'll TRY and get the top perfectly smooth. I still need to do quite a bit to it before I can glue the cocobolo top.


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> Sweet progress...
> 
> One quick note. Buy more clamps. Weights don't work.
> 
> 
> Here are a few other articles to read
> 
> How to Glue-Up Joints: Different Woods Need Different Clamping Pressure - Fine Woodworking
> How to Glue-Up Joints: The right number of clamps - Fine Woodworking
> How to Glue-Up Joints: Tips on gluing - Fine Woodworking


 
Yeah, I bought 3 since last you told me that 
the weigths were not necessary. Before I glued, put dowels in place and applied preassure at odd angles to see how it would hold, and it didnt budge at all... even with loose dowels (sanded them so I could remove them easily for testing)

I promis I'll buy 2 more over the weekend tho 

edit: thanks for the links btw.


----------



## RestorationAD

scherzo1928 said:


> Yeah, I bought 3 since last you told me that
> the weigths were not necessary. Before I glued, put dowels in place and applied preassure at odd angles to see how it would hold, and it didnt budge at all... even with loose dowels (sanded them so I could remove them easily for testing)
> 
> I promis I'll buy 2 more over the weekend tho
> 
> edit: thanks for the links btw.



Dude sorry if I mentioned it before..... I hope I didn't double post the links. I have had a few Friday night specials 

Mainly what you needed to know is that the harder wood the more pressure you need. So you need more clamps.


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> Dude sorry if I mentioned it before..... I hope I didn't double post the links. I have had a few Friday night specials


 
Ah well, Im with you on that one (seasonal beers rule (for a brief season though ))


----------



## scherzo1928

Dog was still bored, and demanded I got some work done





And since Barcelona won 0-8, I agreed. Started by drawing the template for the body.









I'll cut that tomorrow tho... got more important things to do first.

K, since the glue on the laminate and wings has had time to set, it's time to work on that.

Looking good upon first inspection...




Just got to remove the bit of excess glue and newspaper .

Like ziz...





Check the fit of the cocobolo top...




perfect 

Next, cut the taper on the laminate, on the side of the body...
MS´paint arrows help explain.




Yeah, that small part... took off 1mm at the widest part...

At least I got to use mah new router bit from stew mac:





I set an MDF guide all along the neck's edge, so that I could cut the tiny bit of excess wood on the body side...

Ok, when I say "I set an MDF guide", I mean 2 MDF boards, one on top of the other, since I needed the extra height for the bit.





Just spare me the 




jokes.

Anyways, It worked great.





And now it's ready to get a new cocobolo top!





Shame that the cocobolo top isnt ready tho ...


----------



## scherzo1928

mk, next step is to make this:





Look like this:





You might remember I had made the drawing on MDF to make a template... time to cut it!!
















veeeeeery rough cut...





Mk, when I made the drawing, I placed a "center line".... It was wrong, but fortunately I took the time to re-check. This is how wrong I was on the first drawing. (correct line is the bottom one.)





Anyways, I now needed to know where exactly the fretboard goes on the body (in this case, the template). To manage that, I drew some lines on the fretboard to locate it's center.




used double tape so i could see the line...















And....








time to turns the lights off....






















Ok, perhaps turn just 1 light on...





Yep, used a laser to line the fertboard with the template, using the center lines on both.















When they lined up, i simply checked that the access to the top frets was what I wanted, and marked the position on the template.

This is how much I was off(red arrow marks the new position):





Then I just filed away on the template since it was only roughly cut. But I think this is going to take quite some time.
progress on that so far...





laterzzaazzzsszszszsz


----------



## CooleyJr

Great job man. This is looking great. I can't wait till this is done!


----------



## joaocunha

>



EPIC!


----------



## scherzo1928

joaocunha said:


> EPIC!


 Ah, good times... good times. 
Off topic a little bit(as if the cello wasnt off topic enough) I tried to buy strings for it yesterday, and they told me they didnt have any at the moment, but they would have on saturday. And thaat the cheapest pack was 120 bucks  

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
I'll just wait till next time I order stuff from the states, and have them get meh mah strings


----------



## adrock

looookin' good man, looookin' good


----------



## b7string

A 7 string single-cut with sexy woods and excellent fret access!?!?


----------



## scherzo1928

Mk, I think we left on the body template. It was taking long, and I wanted to see some sort of results, so I made another smaller faster template first:




This template is to cut the cocobolo top, so that it fits perfect with the "neck".






Got a bunch of files (to restorationAD, I also bought some clamps) And made some handles out of a broomstick.





Finished template:





Then used what I had of the body template just to mark the body, so I could find the place where the neck ends...





Then just taped my new template...





And routed away.










And, then I used the routed cocobolo, to draw the outline of ANOTHER template. This one will help me get the neck perfect to match the cocobolo top.





Anyways, that part will have to wait.

So, I returned to the body template. With the new files, it was actually quite easy.










Once the outside was perfect, I cut the part where the fretboard would be...










Taped the fretboard in place on the body, and placed the template... PERFECT fit.





snug.... very snug.





Now that I had the EXACT location of the body, i traced it.





and started cutting...















And then, I was gently asked to stfu....

Works for me tho. Had spent the entire day with the files, and was really tired after sawing 2" of mahogany, tzalam and cocobolo.

The good news is... I can finish cutting that tomorrow, and route it since the template is ready. Finish the template for the neck, I'll rough cut the cocobolo top and glue it!

laters


----------



## cerfew

Oh boy, I'm excited. This is really moving along now 

EDIT: God, looking back through, i LOVE that headstock design. I was trying to come up with a 3+3 design earlier but just couldn't get it to look right.

I'm gonna have to figure out how to do the neck joint on my next build. I'm also planning on converting my friend's 6er to a 7 string, that'll be fun. Haha.


----------



## b7string

Omg yes. Very smart to make incredibly accurate templates as you are. Very time consuming, but you get so much more control over your result! (which is looking fantastic so far I must say )

P.S. Hand sawing =


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Oh boy, I'm excited. This is really moving along now
> 
> EDIT: God, looking back through, i LOVE that headstock design. I was trying to come up with a 3+3 design earlier but just couldn't get it to look right.
> 
> I'm gonna have to figure out how to do the neck joint on my next build. I'm also planning on converting my friend's 6er to a 7 string, that'll be fun. Haha.


 
why ty. Actually, I had another design I liked a bit better. But when I placed all the tuners in place, this one looked better. So it was an easy choice.

What are you unsure of about the neck joint thingo?



b7string said:


> Omg yes. Very smart to make incredibly accurate templates as you are. Very time consuming, but you get so much more control over your result! (which is looking fantastic so far I must say )
> 
> P.S. Hand sawing =


 
Yeah, it takes quite some time to cut and file the templates, but I think it's the best way I can do things atm without a bandsaw, or a spindlesander.

Handsawing the body is an intense workout btw. (and a little )


----------



## BlackMastodon

Jesus, I am really impressed with you handsawing that body. I can only imagine how tiring that is. Also awesome work with the templates. This is why I love this forum, people like you who I follow as they build there instrument teach me a ton of nice little tricks. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## scherzo1928

BlackMastodon said:


> Jesus, I am really impressed with you handsawing that body. I can only imagine how tiring that is. Also awesome work with the templates. This is why I love this forum, people like you who I follow as they build there instrument teach me a ton of nice little tricks. Keep up the awesome work.


Ty, comments like yours keep me going. And yea, it was rather tiring. Just finished cutting. I think I'll take a break (go to the gym), eat a ton, and route that shiet.


----------



## cerfew

I've already routed the neck to shape, and I want the neck pocket to taper according to the neck. I think I know how I'm going to do it, it's just gonna be hard to get it super precise.


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> I've already routed the neck to shape, and I want the neck pocket to taper according to the neck. I think I know how I'm going to do it, it's just gonna be hard to get it super precise.


 
what I did for this:






was simply to place the fretboard on the MDF, draw the outline, cut and file.
Fits very snug.


----------



## scherzo1928

Alrighty then. After a good lunch, went back and finished cutting.





Roug cut done.





Squirrel!





Time to tape the template on the body.










Pass though ze router like ziz




bearing follows the fretboard first, and then the MDF. 

First bit routed.





And all done.































All for now. And tomorrow... EL CLASSICO.
Visca!


----------



## adrock

that's gonna be so sick when it's done...

shaping the body really brings it together. can't wait to see the top on there.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I am excited.


----------



## cerfew

adrock said:


> that's gonna be so sick when it's done...
> 
> shaping the body really brings it together. can't wait to see the top on there.




I totally agree 

I found on my build that carving the top REALLY made it look awesome; it just didn't look as good before I did it.

Scherzo, are you planning on rounding the edges or binding them or anything?

BTW, how much did that router bit cost you? I'm trying to decide if I should get a long one like that, or just continue using the one I got from Stewmac...


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> I totally agree
> 
> I found on my build that carving the top REALLY made it look awesome; it just didn't look as good before I did it.
> 
> Scherzo, are you planning on rounding the edges or binding them or anything?
> 
> BTW, how much did that router bit cost you? I'm trying to decide if I should get a long one like that, or just continue using the one I got from Stewmac...


I'll leave the top as flat as I can. I want this axe to feel somewhat like I'm playing my classicals. The next build I got in mind will be carved to hell tho.

The router bit is somewhat expensive, but it's Hella good. It's built like a tank, it's sharper than any knives I have, and has 2 bearings. REALLY practical. could route a diamond with it 
Flush Trim Router Bit with Bearings - Information and Pricing at LMI


----------



## drmosh

that is some fantastic work! too awesome


----------



## dudeskin

so, when are you building me one??


----------



## scherzo1928

dudeskin said:


> so, when are you building me one??


better question... when will I finish mine??????


----------



## Kapee

Man, youre making my 7str LP GAS worse!! Oh man!


----------



## yacker

scherzo1928 said:


> The router bit is somewhat expensive, but it's Hella good. It's built like a tank, it's sharper than any knives I have, and has 2 bearings. REALLY practical. could route a diamond with it
> Flush Trim Router Bit with Bearings - Information and Pricing at LMI



I may be wrong, but I would really recommend anybody who is looking for that router bit to check with a Whiteside machine co. dealer. The picture shows that the bit is made by whiteside and I would bet it could be found for a significantly lower price elsewhere. Sorry if that info may have saved you some money earlier scherzo. I suppose I could be wrong though.

Looks an awful lot like this guy: http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-WS2580-Flute-Downshear-Flush/dp/B000K2EEQO


----------



## RestorationAD

\m/ Good job buying clamps. Makes me want to get going on the 8 string proto....


+1 Whiteside bits. I also use MLCS when I am in a hurry.


----------



## adrock

scherzo1928 said:


> better question... when will I finish mine??????



??????????


----------



## sk3ks1s

scherzo1928 said:


> I'll leave the top as flat as I can. I want this axe to feel somewhat like I'm playing my classicals.


 
You gonna do a flat radiused fingerboard too?


----------



## vansinn

This is simply such a great build story 
Not only is it slowly coming together as a real classic beaty, but the amount of info is simply priceless..
Just keep at it, it'll turn out a lovely instrument.


----------



## scherzo1928

sk3ks1s said:


> You gonna do a flat radiused fingerboard too?


I think I'll go with 16" on the radius. I'll see if I can get away with 20" with the ToM. Havent seen how much I can file yet.



vansinn said:


> This is simply such a great build story
> Not only is it slowly coming together as a real classic beaty, but the amount of info is simply priceless..
> Just keep at it, it'll turn out a lovely instrument.


 
Thanks for the comment maing. I'm really learning to be patient with this. And somehow, slowly but surely it's starting to look like an axe. Bw, once I'm done, I plan on doing a summary of all I learned, and perhaps links or notes on the specific posts where I covered a particular part of the construction, so stick around for that.


UPDATES!!!

So, the body is routed, and now it needs a top. Need to cut it first, So as always, draw the body, and draw a dotted line a bit outside.







I was worried about breaking the cocobolo top, so I taped it to the body template, and clamped it to a table. This way the wood barely moved or vibrated at all while i cut it.










rough cut:





Right, now I need to make the top fit with the neck. I decided to have a small gap between the cocobolo and the neck(1.5mm exactly), and have the fretboard lay on top covering everything perfectly.

Draw the template:





do some magic with the saw...





cut, file (nope, no pics). And tape.





Placed some cocobolo leftovers to help support the template.










and route away.





worked quite well.










Now just had to square the top corners. Used a chissel (sp?) to do that.




Perfect!

Mark where to cut the excess of cocobolo.





Check the fit...




PERFECT!

Ok, Now it's time to glue the top on to the body. I was really worried that the top would shift or not end up quite bookmatched, or just that something would go wrong.

Sooo, I taped it to the body. Marked where the pickups would be routed, and in those spots drilled and placed some dowels.










They keep the top exactly where I want it, And I will remove them anyways when I route for the pickup cavities.NOW it's ready to be glued.

Used masking tape on the top edge, to keep squeezout away from the routed wood. 





aPPLY GLUE...





Clamp...





And go to sleep. See you gusy tomorrow.


----------



## cerfew

Looks great. Question, why did you leave such a large gap around the cocobolo and the neck? Is the fretboard going to cover all that up?


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Looks great. Question, why did you leave such a large gap around the cocobolo and the neck? Is the fretboard going to cover all that up?


 


scherzo1928 said:


> Right, now I need to make the top fit with the neck. I decided to have a small gap between the cocobolo and the neck(1.5mm exactly), and have the fretboard lay on top covering everything perfectly.


 
I think this works better than just having it fit exactly with the fretboard itself. Besides I get a better fit on the actual neck.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Lewking gewd maing!


----------



## airpanos

Nice work mister
I want see it strung up now


----------



## scherzo1928

airpanos said:


> Nice work mister
> I want see it strung up now


So do I. Right now, I'm fighting the urge to take the clamps off, route the top and see what it looks like...
I'll leave the glue set till tomorrow morning tho.


----------



## dudeskin

Dude, this thread is awesome!! your the guy that made me want to make one. im learning so much from you, before i even design mine.

i think this should be a sticky when its all done, specially is you put links to places you used.

so helpfull

cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## cerfew

dudeskin said:


> Dude, this thread is awesome!! your the guy that made me want to make one. im learning so much from you, before i even design mine.
> 
> i think this should be a sticky when its all done, specially is you put links to places you used.
> 
> so helpfull
> 
> cant wait to see it done!!



This.


----------



## scherzo1928

I'm glad that people are finding this useful.

Small update. On the last update, The top was glued to the body. Now it's time to get it flush with the rest of the body. Took off the clamps today.

First inspection:






Removing the dowels. Left some scratches on the wood, but this will be routed away anyways.





This is what Needed to be cut off.











SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
Passed it through the router table.



Getting so close now!!!



bad pics ftw




















Ive already finished the template for the pickups, but it was really cold, and there was very poor lightning, so that will have to wait... And I have quite a busy week ahead of me .

Also, I might or might not be buying some wood this week, since someone in the states is coming visit.


----------



## JamesM

YUM.


----------



## sk3ks1s

Can't remember what you said (if you did at all...) you were gonna do for the finish.
I wanna say that would look outrageous if oiled. But can you even oil that stuff?
P.S... if you die from the dust, can I has all your tools?


----------



## scherzo1928

sk3ks1s said:


> Can't remember what you said (if you did at all...) you were gonna do for the finish.
> I wanna say that would look outrageous if oiled. But can you even oil that stuff?
> P.S... if you die from the dust, can I has all your tools?


 
This is the one thing I'm not too sure about. Input from anyone would be greatly appreciated.

Ps. I wear a giant condom when working cocobolo.


----------



## dudeskin

lol, just imagined that. major lol


----------



## TheWreck

My experience with cocobolo, is that Tung oil don't penetrate it that much....but lemon oil with get a little more into it. That wood is really oily....I'm curious of how it can be finished!

Nice work by the way! You rock the double sided tape and extruded aluminium bars man!!!


----------



## JamesM

scherzo1928 said:


> This is the one thing I'm not too sure about. Input from anyone would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Ps. I wear a giant condom when working cocobolo.


----------



## RestorationAD

TheWreck said:


> My experience with cocobolo, is that Tung oil don't penetrate it that much....but lemon oil with get a little more into it. That wood is really oily....I'm curious of how it can be finished!
> 
> Nice work by the way! You rock the double sided tape and extruded aluminium bars man!!!



+1 I wouldn't use tung oil on the coco. And truth be told I wouldn't use pure tung oil on anything unless you have a lot of time to wait for it to cure. Most over the counter Tung Oils are mixtures and contain driers and resins...

However you can use a mixture like Behlens Teak Oil. I have good luck with it on oily woods. The recipe oils are probably your best bet on oily woods. I think that the Watco version would work as well. I have also used the Watco Danish oil with good results. The trick is to make sure you wipe the extra oil off and let it cure several days. When it stops smelling like oil I usually wait another day or 2...




Coco will bleed into your lacquer coats when you clear over it as well. 

Another option is to seal the cocobolo with a dewaxed shellac (or lacquer) and then apply a wiping varnish over it after the shellac dries. 

If you want it to look and feel like an oil finish you can wipe thinned shellac on then after it dries wax it with breewax or something similar.

Wipe the coco with acetone or naptha a few times and let the solvent gas off before starting.

 Test on a few scraps first! I repeat test on a scrap piece first!


----------



## vansinn

RestorationAD said:


> ...
> However you can use a mixture like Behlens Teak Oil. I have good luck with it on oily woods. The recipe oils are probably your best bet on oily woods. I think that the Watco version would work as well. I have also used the Watco Danish oil with good results. The trick is to make sure you wipe the extra oil off and let it cure several days. When it stops smelling like oil I usually wait another day or 2...
> 
> 
> Coco will bleed into your lacquer coats when you clear over it as well.
> 
> Another option is to seal the cocobolo with a dewaxed shellac (or lacquer) and then apply a wiping varnish over it after the shellac dries.
> 
> If you want it to look and feel like an oil finish you can wipe thinned shellac on then after it dries wax it with breewax or something similar.
> 
> Wipe the coco with acetone or naptha a few times and let the solvent gas off before starting.
> 
> Test on a few scraps first! I repeat test on a scrap piece first!



Another idea, for which I'd like your (RestorationAD) comments:
A single layer of shellac, done as French polishing, then a polish (maybe using a finely trimmed scraper first to remove the slightly uneven lacuer film) in order to leave the wood surface almost natural, followed by several layers of oil polishing.
If I'm not mistaken, the oil finish should mix well with the partly oil-based shellac base..

To my knowledge, the most commonly referred method of French polishing with shellac is dipping a lint-free cloth into the warm shellac, then into the oil, then polish, and redipping as needed, and polish until it starts to get sticky..

Back in the days, my dad did it by keeping the oil within the bundled-up cloth, dipping into the shellac, start polishing, and let the pressure of his polishing warm up the oil, which would bleed through and start mixing with the shellac.


----------



## scherzo1928

I'm starting to feel that the best option for this axe might be to oil it. However, I suspect that some of the oils sugested arent even available in here.

I'll look around and see what I can find.


----------



## JamesM

^Danish oil can be found anywhere, methinks. Very commonly used product.


----------



## technomancer

No help on the finishing, but that looks sweet


----------



## RestorationAD

vansinn said:


> Another idea, for which I'd like your (RestorationAD) comments:
> A single layer of shellac, done as French polishing, then a polish (maybe using a finely trimmed scraper first to remove the slightly uneven lacuer film) in order to leave the wood surface almost natural, followed by several layers of oil polishing.
> If I'm not mistaken, the oil finish should mix well with the partly oil-based shellac base..
> 
> To my knowledge, the most commonly referred method of French polishing with shellac is dipping a lint-free cloth into the warm shellac, then into the oil, then polish, and redipping as needed, and polish until it starts to get sticky..
> 
> Back in the days, my dad did it by keeping the oil within the bundled-up cloth, dipping into the shellac, start polishing, and let the pressure of his polishing warm up the oil, which would bleed through and start mixing with the shellac.



I was going to mention french polishing but it is an arm killer!!! Makes me tired just thinking about it.


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> I was going to mention french polishing but it is an arm killer!!! Makes me tired just thinking about it.


then again, i cut EVERYTHING by hand...

btw, I found a place that sells the teak and danish oil. It's about a 2-3 hour drive tho... and it's in the same city... that's just how much I hate Mexico City.


----------



## BlackMastodon

scherzo1928 said:


> then again, i cut EVERYTHING by hand...
> 
> btw, I found a place that sells the teak and danish oil. It's about a 2-3 hour drive tho... and it's in the same city... that's just how much I hate Mexico City.


Seriously? That's brutal. I guess I should be happy I live in a reasonably small city, 'course we don't have as many luthiers and useful stuff as a result though.


----------



## Sofos

are you going to bevel anything? or round it off? or leave it as is?

looks bloody fantastic though. bravo!


----------



## scherzo1928

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> are you going to bevel anything? or round it off? or leave it as is?
> 
> looks bloody fantastic though. bravo!


 
slightly round it off. It will have a tiny bevel on the back tho.


----------



## sk3ks1s

A bevel in the cut away would be nice n' classy. Kinda like the PRS style. Show off a bit of the wood underneath.


----------



## scherzo1928

sk3ks1s said:


> A bevel in the cut away would be nice n' classy. Kinda like the PRS style. Show off a bit of the wood underneath.


Im thinking about doing a SMALL one on the bottom. but that's just maybe.

I want to make a guitar with super bevels and cutaways, but really not on this one. I'm deciding on the wood for my 2nd build. got 2 pieces in mind. One is .25" thick and the other around .60". If I go with th first one, I'll make another neckthrough, with more contouring, and comfort in mind. If I buy the other one tho.... I'll go nuts with the bevels, and make it a bolt-on.

I'm not showing the pieces of wood until I'm sure I get them tho. HUGE surprise in store is all I can say.


----------



## scherzo1928

I shall be resuming work on this tomorrow. Just wanted to ask opinions on carving pickups rings out of cocobolo (same piece as the top) or doing a direct mount. Anyone got examples of L.P. style guitars with direct mounted pickups?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

scherzo1928 said:


> I shall be resuming work on this tomorrow. Just wanted to ask opinions on carving pickups rings out of cocobolo (same piece as the top) or doing a direct mount. Anyone got examples of L.P. style guitars with direct mounted pickups?


 
Parker's single cut doesn't have pickup rings.


----------



## scherzo1928

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Parker's single cut doesn't have pickup rings.


 
Ty Mr. Moff person. 
I can really see that working out well. I'll see how hard it is to carve the rings out anyways tho.... just to see if i like it better.


----------



## dudeskin

i would say go for the rings, it will IMO make it look alot neater, and in your build, no point stopping with the perfection now.

me wantz


----------



## scherzo1928

scherzo1928 said:


> I shall be resuming work on this tomorrow.


 
I lied. Still got 2 exams to go on monday. But I was getting bored, so I did some work anyways, just not as much as I wanted.

Mkay, so I need to make something like this:





Out of this:





First make my template:










Route the cocobolo.





Choose where to make the ring, so that I dont have to make the wood thiner.





Drill and cut...















Mark it up:





Tape it up:





Route, and enjoy....















Soon as I can I'll do the outside part. They are looking pretty good, so unless I screw up and break them, I'll use them. Fo Sho!


----------



## Customisbetter

Sweet! How did you cut up that template?


----------



## scherzo1928

Customisbetter said:


> Sweet! How did you cut up that template?








I drill a couple of holes on the part that will be empty. pass the saw, tighten it, and saw away. 
The thing you see on the top left corner is the saw btw.also seen disassebled in this pic:


----------



## Customisbetter

Damn i need one of those. Thanks mang!


----------



## scherzo1928

Customisbetter said:


> Damn i need one of those. Thanks mang!


Not too sure on this, but I think they are called coping saws. And yeah, they are quite handy. Used it to cut all my templates, the headstock and the body. You just have to go reaaaally easy with it when cutting thin stuff.


----------



## yacker

How are you planning on carving the neck?


----------



## scherzo1928

yacker said:


> How are you planning on carving the neck?


Spokeshave, unless the tzalam starts acting up again (like when I tried to plane the laminate). If so, I'll use a file all the way.


----------



## cerfew

In my experience, spokeshaves are much easier to use than a plane- because you are using it on a curved surface, it only pulls up small strips, instead of really wide strips like a flat plane would do.


----------



## Philippe

I've just scrolled through 10 pages of this thread non stop. Not only is this very informative but you provide alot of humour and make it really enjoyable. You have a natural talent for this kind of stuff, I am really impressed! Keep up the good work


----------



## scherzo1928

Philippe said:


> I've just scrolled through 10 pages of this thread non stop. Not only is this very informative but you provide alot of humour and make it really enjoyable. You have a natural talent for this kind of stuff, I am really impressed! Keep up the good work


 
I'm amazed that this thread is 10 pages long, haha. I just havent had as much free time as I would want. Then again, tomorrow is my last day of school, and the 2 weeks ish of vacations. I just hope it will be enough to finish this thang. 

Btw, 6 10s out of the 6 courses I took this semester


----------



## MrGignac

Been following this thread for a while now, found the pickup rings how-to really helpful. this should be badass when its finished. would like to start my own build, when i can get some wood at a good price. cant wait to see this all done up.


----------



## vansinn

scherzo1928 said:


> Btw, 6 10s out of the 6 courses I took this semester



Say, that's a nice score! :argeed: congrats..


----------



## Rojne

was scrolling through the forum and saw this thread, took 2-3 hoursof reading to get where you are now!
reaaaally interesting, I've gained a lot of inspiration to build my own guitar.. 
and you have given me freakin GAS for a 7 too! 

can't wait for this to be finished, looks awesome!


----------



## BlackMastodon

scherzo1928 said:


>



Man, just realized something, that Cocobolo cutout from the pickup rings looks almost like a puzzle piece, which not to rip of tonywozere but that would make a pretty sweet inlay, no? Just a thought.


----------



## scherzo1928

@ MrGignac and Rojne, If you do build an axe, make sure and post it in here! I cant wait to see this finished either hehe.

@ BlackMastodon, I think he would kill me, lol. Besides, right now I dont really feel like doing any more work that involves that damned wood.

OK, so last I updated this, I had routed the interior of the pickup rings. Now, to take care of the outside...

Start by cutting off the excess wood. First piece was easy, as I only had to cut a bit lengthwise, following the grain. Like ziz.





Took my time with every piece, as the wood is kinda thin. Made reaaally smooth passes, and took as little wood as possible in each stroke.





Second ring tho... Had a ton of leftovers on the side... Decided to cut those parts first. (went even easier with this part.)











Close inspection reveals that the wood on the ring side "split" as well.




Still, if it holds after routing, I'll just use a tiny bit of epoxy or CA glue on that.

To be on the safe side, I decided to make the rings a tiiny bit thicker. 1mm increase is quite enough.





The original idea was to drill the holes for the mounting screws (4 corners), and screw the rings to an MDF or wood guide and route with the router table. 
Somehow I changed my mind, and ended up using my router on top of the cocobolo, with a bit with the ball bearing on the bottom.




I think the screws plan is a bit more professional, but this worked fine.

Only problem is it uses a lot of double tape, lol. 3rd roll GONE!





Last pass...





and enjoy.





This is the one with the crack.





Lightning sucks for taking pics.





Moar pics and progress to come tomorrow.
(on a side note... 1-5!!!!)


----------



## CD1221

mate, those rings look bloody fantastic. awesome work.


----------



## scherzo1928

CD1221 said:


> mate, those rings look bloody fantastic. awesome work.


They need some sanding, and I'm debating if I should round the corners...


----------



## CooleyJr

Hurry up!










 Awesome job dude. I seriously just can't wait. I wanna see it in all it's sexy and finished glory!


----------



## cerfew

scherzo1928 said:


> They need some sanding, and I'm debating if I should round the corners...



I think it might look good if the corners match the radius of the inside corners. That's just me though.


----------



## Pete27

cerfew said:


> I think it might look good if the corners match the radius of the inside corners. That's just me though.



agreed  amazing work so far dude. love your approach to solving problems and making everything perfect.


----------



## anthonyferguson

BlackMastodon said:


> Man, just realized something, that Cocobolo cutout from the pickup rings looks almost like a puzzle piece, which not to rip of tonywozere but that would make a pretty sweet inlay, no? Just a thought.



I WOULD END HIM

Just kidding, I agree! But I also sympathise with scherzo-that cocobolo looks hard as nails! Keep going man, we all want to see it done!!


----------



## scherzo1928

anthonyferguson said:


> I WOULD END HIM
> 
> Just kidding, I agree! But I also sympathise with scherzo-that cocobolo looks hard as nails! Keep going man, we all want to see it done!!


 
shieeee.... did you change your name? lol.

Yeh, im working on it. Cant wait to be able to play it!!! Just marked the position of the bridge and the pickup cavities. I'll try and route that out later today.

And talking about seeing stuff finished, got updates on your project? nvm, even while writing this I remembered you were doing your build at a school, and I'm guessing it's closed. That and the horrible climate probably wouldnt let you build. 

PS, how BAD is the climate. I only got to see one EPL game this weekend because every other one got cancelled.


----------



## anthonyferguson

scherzo1928 said:


> shieeee.... did you change your name? lol.
> 
> Yeh, im working on it. Cant wait to be able to play it!!! Just marked the position of the bridge and the pickup cavities. I'll try and route that out later today.
> 
> And talking about seeing stuff finished, got updates on your project? nvm, even while writing this I remembered you were doing your build at a school, and I'm guessing it's closed. That and the horrible climate probably wouldnt let you build.
> 
> PS, how BAD is the climate. I only got to see one EPL game this weekend because every other one got cancelled.



haha yeah, I changed my email address and decided that seeing as I made it when i was about 10, it was time for a change. Keep up the progress man 

And yeah it is closed. Holidays till the 4th of Jan or something. I've brought the neck home for the odd bit of scraping/sanding though. I also have to get Mat Ormsbee (heavy7 on here) his materials for his 8 string bass, so it's not like I won't touch a plane till then.

And yeah, weather is pretty brutal. Haven't seen it go above freezing for any sustained period for about a month now.


----------



## scherzo1928

anthonyferguson said:


> haha yeah, I changed my email address and decided that seeing as I made it when i was about 10, it was time for a change. Keep up the progress man
> 
> And yeah it is closed. Holidays till the 4th of Jan or something. I've brought the neck home for the odd bit of scraping/sanding though. I also have to get Mat Ormsbee (heavy7 on here) his materials for his 8 string bass, so it's not like I won't touch a plane till then.
> 
> And yeah, weather is pretty brutal. Haven't seen it go above freezing for any sustained period for about a month now.


 
Funny that you cant build because school is closed, and I can finally get my build going again because it's closed . Also, the guy bringing me the stuff for my 2nd build should be here by wednesday, and I really cant wait to see the top (big IF here).

Right. the pickup rings held perfectly, so I'll be using them!
NPURGRD (New Pick Up R ing Glueing Rig Day)




just used a drop of CA glue.

Then I marled the position of the bridge. Also the whereabouts of the pickups.





No rings





Rings





Then got the chance to use mah drill press. which is awesome!





Felt strange making something so... savage, after being so carefull about everything, lol.










So yeah, it was the part of the build I had been waiting for for a LONG ass time.


got my template out, dusted everything, placed the double stick tape...


and...






IM OUT OF SPACE!!!

gah!!! such a mood killer. had to cut that piece of MDF. And since I had already had to wait, I decided to make sure everything was perfect.
So I lined the template up using ze lazer!





Then routed the fudge away!





Ok, I'll admit this part is strange.




I got to the part where the ball bearing on the router bit can follow the wood of the cavity as a template. BUT, the base of the router comes into contact SLIGHTLY with the neck. So I had the router ride on top of some pieces of aluminum to get to the correct depth.

Great ssuucccceessss





However, I'll have to wait till tomorrow to finish the other one!!


----------



## cerfew

Gahh, I'm jealous, your guitar looks better than mine. xD

How did you run out of space, btw? Obvious solution seemed to be to move the guitar away from the wall, but I feel like I'm really missing something there, lol.


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Gahh, I'm jealous, your guitar looks better than mine. xD
> 
> How did you run out of space, btw? Obvious solution seemed to be to move the guitar away from the wall, but I feel like I'm really missing something there, lol.


haha, yeah. I had taped it to the table so it didnt move. as for the rest, I dont know what you're talking about.


----------



## Prydogga

That looks amazing, personally I'd keep it direct mount, but those rings are awesome!


----------



## scherzo1928

Prydogga said:


> That looks amazing, personally I'd keep it direct mount, but those rings are awesome!


I have been thinking abut that for a good while. Still cant really decide on rings or no rings. The things that makes me want to use rings is if down the road I decide I dont like the look of cocobolo on cocobolo, I can always make new ones out of another wood.


----------



## b7string

I love how you went from swiss cheese to a perfect rout  I <3 this thread


----------



## scherzo1928

b7string said:


> I love how you went from swiss cheese to a perfect rout  I <3 this thread


 
felt horrible when I was drilling the crap out of it... and I did a tiny bit more drilling today.

But somehow, I started the day thinking about layouts for the controls.
This one is a posibility, but the least likely to happen:





But these 2 others just feel natural. However I think I'll go with the last one.










I'll probably move everything a tiny bit closer to the bridge, since I play a lot with the volume and toggle switch.

Anyways, the bridge pickup needed routing, and I took care of that today.















Then I remarked the position of the bridge...





And drilled pilot holes.





Placed my template:





Bathed in it's glory.










I'll need to buy a new drill bit for the bridge posts tho, so I cant do much more till then.

I'll also start work on the template for the control cavity. I'm still debating on doing a flush cavity plate, or mounting it a la blackmachine or BRJ.

Ah, I guess I can also glue the fretboard now!!!


----------



## technomancer

That's looking really sweet


----------



## adrock

scherzo1928 said:


> I'll also start work on the template for the control cavity. I'm still debating on doing a flush cavity plate, or mounting it a la blackmachine or BRJ.



flush mount. please. I can't stand surface mount style like blackmachine.


----------



## scherzo1928

technomancer said:


> That's looking really sweet


why ty!

to tell the truth, the people that know me and have seen what I have of the guitar so far, cant believe I made it. Not that I'm bragging, it's just that I have the most horrible handwriting ever, and my hands are in pera micheal j fox mode. So even I am amazed at how clean it is.

I've learned patience though. And I've learned bowel control, since I dont shit myself anymore whenever I use the router.


----------



## scherzo1928

adrock said:


> flush mount. please. I can't stand surface mount style like blackmachine.


Yeah, deep inside I know that's the propper way to do it. It's just that I cant wait to finish it, and flush involves a tiny bit more work .

Flush mount it is! And now, to find a pice of cocobolo that matches the grain arount the cavity...


----------



## grim505

just sending some well deserved praise your way sir. instead of studying for finals i read this whole thread from the start...you've inspired me to start my own build, but i think i might just buy a bolt on neck


----------



## lookralphsbak

I'm so jealous. I want a 7 string les paul so badly. This guitar is WIN.


----------



## adrock

scherzo1928 said:


> why ty!
> 
> to tell the truth, the people that know me and have seen what I have of the guitar so far, cant believe I made it. Not that I'm bragging, it's just that I have the most horrible handwriting ever, and my hands are in pera micheal j fox mode. So even I am amazed at how clean it is.
> 
> I've learned patience though. And I've learned bowel control, since I dont shit myself anymore whenever I use the router.



haha, same thing with me man. everyone's like "damn, YOU built that?!" my handwriting is absolute shit as well. like i said in my thread though, if you measure five or six times, take your time and have patience with everything, it's really not that hard to do a great job.

and i still shit myself with table saws. that's the only power tool i'm still sketchy around. i just don't like them :/



scherzo1928 said:


> Yeah, deep inside I know that's the propper way to do it. It's just that I cant wait to finish it, and flush involves a tiny bit more work .
> 
> Flush mount it is! And now, to find a pice of cocobolo that matches the grain arount the cavity...



i was lucky enough to have a thick piece of limba for my body blank, so i had to re-saw the back of it on the bandsaw, and i kept the piece to make a control cavity cover. should match perfectly 

i would suggest maybe ebony if you can't find a matching piece? trying to think of a good wood to go with the cocobolo....


----------



## BlackMastodon

scherzo1928 said:


> Yeah, deep inside I know that's the propper way to do it. It's just that I cant wait to finish it, and flush involves a tiny bit more work .
> 
> Flush mount it is! And now, to find a pice of cocobolo that matches the grain arount the cavity...


 
Great choice I think. I personally think it kind of ruins an awesome guitar when the plated aren't mounted flush. Looking awesome man, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## livetoride21

wow. Just read through your whole build and all i can say is wow. very impressive, and informative, and creative


----------



## darren

Looking great!


----------



## JamesM

God that cocobolo has GOT to be a bitch...


----------



## scherzo1928

It almoast split when I drilled to route the recess for the bridge. even though I made a pilot hole and used 4 different drill bits to get to the bigger diameter one to fit the router bit.

talking about drills. I visited 7 hardware stores today, but I finally got the correct one to install the bridge posts. 29/64.... who the hell even came up with that one... why cant you guys just use the METER!!


----------



## D0mn8r

She's lookin pretty darn shhhaweeet mang!!!


----------



## G33Kster

Awesome thread 
I would have chosen the first or second knob layout, but the third is quite interesting - gettin' some Tele style into a LP! I like it!


----------



## scherzo1928

G33Kster said:


> Awesome thread
> I would have chosen the first or second knob layout, but the third is quite interesting - gettin' some Tele style into a LP! I like it!


 
Well, I'm doing the control cavity template today. I was indeed going for that tele setup since it's really easy, and works fine. But I ended up making the template wider to move the controls around a bit.


----------



## airpanos

Very good work for first build man!

What about fretboard-inlays?


----------



## scherzo1928

airpanos said:


> Very good work for first build man!
> 
> What about fretboard-inlays?


thanks bro. I'll only use side dots. Nver really look at the fretboard while playing, and the rosewood is beautiful, so why spoil it.


----------



## rebell82

I've spent the morning reading this thread, and i love it! You are a man of ideas and i love to see your solutions. Will follow this build and cant wait to see it finished! Awesome work, man!


----------



## scherzo1928

rebell82 said:


> I've spent the morning reading this thread, and i love it! You are a man of ideas and i love to see your solutions. Will follow this build and cant wait to see it finished! Awesome work, man!


thanks for the suport!

Ok, update for the last couple of days. I've been hunting for a particular drill bit to install the bridge. I thought I had one, but it doesnt fit my drill. It does fit my drill press, but I need to do some modding to it, since it wont reach far enough into the body.

Ok, enough on that. I made the templates for the control cavity. One for the cavity, one for the plate itself, and one to recess the plate.












Also bought a new caliper, and I'm loving it.




Destroys my previous one, besides I can get better reading for inches.

Ok, I traced the template for the cavity on a piece of paper. placed it on top of the guitar, and marked where I wanted each of the controls. 





Tapped where each of those would be. 





Drilled pilot holes ,and tested my new bits on scrap wood, just in case.





After doing all this unnecessary stuff to make sure everything was perfect, I forgot to change drill bits, and drilled the hole for the switch where the volume pot was going to go. 





The volume pot is way thiner than the switch, so I had to change their positions.




It's still comfortable and easy to access, so I can live with that screw up. oh well

I then placed that piece of paper on the back, and lined the 3 markings with the pilot holes. to help me mark exactly where the cavity should go.




Note thatthe middle one is offset by a little bit. This was a slight modification to improve access to the volume pot.

Anyways. I now drilled to remove material from the cavity.




If you look closely you will notice the back isnt even yet, There laminate is a little higher.

Drill away!





Place mah template.





And start routing.





Another pass..





Then the time came to remove the template and have the ball bearing on the router bit follow the actual cavity as a template. Unfortunately the router base would get caught on the not yet leveled laminate(not even .5mm).

I just placed a bunch of tapes as slides from the laminate to the wings for the base to glide on top. Worked really well.





Just one more pass...





I'd say that came out nice.









I took those pots from another guitar just for the pic btw.


----------



## cerfew

Congrats on the super-clean control cavity


----------



## Rojne

Damn, that looks so good!
Your routings are spot on I think!


----------



## CD1221

that is looking great!

I actually prefer that control layout.


----------



## UnderTheSign

VERY neat looking routs man. Nice!


----------



## scherzo1928

Thanks guys. I am indeed quite happy with how the routes came out.

Today I'll probably make a scrap plate for the control cavity, just for testing's sake.
I'll also try to make a jig to level the back properly. If I'm not too satisfied with the jig, I'll simply use some sanding paper.

Still no news about mah wood for the other build btw.


----------



## grim505

no homo but everything you've done on this thread is amazing, build looks super clean cant wait to see/hear the finished product


----------



## crystalmt

I am so psyched I saw this before you are finished! This thread is more addicting than hulu


----------



## scherzo1928

Ok, so the control cavity has been routed. Now it needs a plate, and a recess to fit the plate.

I start with some cocobolo leftovers. I kept the one on the right.






Quick route to level it.





Btw, I was not completely convinced with the original templates I made, so I made new ones.





The side of the plate that will face the inside of the guitar isnt perfectly level. But this allows me to use a slightly thicker piece of wood. Anyways, made my drawing:





And cut pressing with the template to prevent the wood from breaking. Also went slowly with the coping saw.










I then taped it to the template, and passed it through the router table.





Great success.










I then made the new recess template folowwing the plate itself to ensure a better fit.





Like this.





Ok, time to recess the top. I used a piece of MDF, and the plate itself to set the router depth. Like ziz:





Placed mah template.





And routed!





This is my definition of flush:




Just need to level the laminate, lol.






Anyways, this is how it all turned out:










I'll do some light filing tomorrow to make it fit even better.






Still, it fits so well I had to use some tape to take it off.






All for now... stay tuned!


----------



## CD1221

excellent work Scherzo, this build is really inspiring.



btw, I can't thank you enough for sharing the router table levelling idea. it is genius.


----------



## lookralphsbak

I want more! This is coming out awesome! Also, I would've popped the pick up selector on the upper horn(?) of the guitar, but that's my preference...


----------



## scherzo1928

OMG, exactly 13337 views. leet!

And yeah, the switch thing is personal preference. Besides the bottom is so wide it would look weird empty. The top part is actually smaller, and would barely fit the switch, AND I didnt want to have another route crossing the guitar, with a 3.5mm top.


----------



## cerfew

Router table leveling idea? What is this? 

That plate looks awesome, BTW. 

If you want it to be easy to remove, you can file one of the corners with a bit of a flat spot, so you can fit a fingernail in to pick it out. That is, if you don't mind there being a small gap where you file it.


----------



## scherzo1928

cerfew said:


> Router table leveling idea? What is this?
> 
> That plate looks awesome, BTW.
> 
> If you want it to be easy to remove, you can file one of the corners with a bit of a flat spot, so you can fit a fingernail in to pick it out. That is, if you don't mind there being a small gap where you file it.


 
Yeah, I'm toying with that idea. Then again, I don't plan on opening it much once it's done. Maybe once when I upgrade the pickups if I dont like them, but I'm sure I will.


----------



## scherzo1928

Small update, turns out the guy who sold me the cocobolo sells shellac. How convenient!


----------



## aardfish

i signed up for this forum to confess my love for you. that is all.


----------



## lookralphsbak

scherzo1928 said:


> OMG, exactly 13337 views. leet!
> 
> And yeah, the switch thing is personal preference. Besides the bottom is so wide it would look weird empty. The top part is actually smaller, and would barely fit the switch, AND I didnt want to have another route crossing the guitar, with a 3.5mm top.


Makes sense... Regardless the guitar is still sexy as fuck.


----------



## scherzo1928

Got mah shellac!

Lots of things left to do before that though. And I'll be on a small trip, which I hope to enjoy without thinking of this build all the time. Tried to leave the fretboard glued before I left, but my leg is killing me. (injured in april, and sorta never recovered, getting worse with the climate)

So happy new year to all who have been following this thread giving input and cheering me up in general.


----------



## JamesM

Hey Scherzo...

You're a boss.


----------



## scherzo1928

or





?


----------



## TimSE

scherzo1928 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



both glorious winners


----------



## JamesM

Uh, I hated the GT-10 so...


----------



## G33Kster

scherzo1928 said:


> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?




For a second there I thought you were deciding which one to buy!
Huh, never realized I had a 500hp muscle car processing my effects...


----------



## Double A

You are more like this version. And I mean this with much admiration!


----------



## Rusti

Hey man im glad to see your project goin on 
good work


----------



## scherzo1928

weird, while on my small vacation (which sucked donkey balls) I was wondering about that axe you are building. Any updates on that?

Im back home, but dont know when I'll be able to resume working on my axe. My leg feels like crap, and I'll probably spend a week in my couch till the doctor takes a proper look. 

For those that don't know, back in april I snapped a couple of tendons playing football(football, not handegg), during the month I spent sitting down I started with the idea of building an axe. It's been slowly recovering, and a week ago I felt "the pinch"(sports ppl will know what I mean), and that's it.


----------



## CD1221

look after your leg mate. injuries suck.


----------



## exo

scherzo1928 said:


> weird, while on my small vacation (which sucked donkey balls) I was wondering about that axe you are building. Any updates on that?
> 
> Im back home, but dont know when I'll be able to resume working on my axe. My leg feels like crap, and I'll probably spend a week in my couch till the doctor takes a proper look.
> 
> For those that don't know, back in april I snapped a couple of tendons playing football(football, not handegg), during the month I spent sitting down I started with the idea of building an axe. It's been slowly recovering, and a week ago I felt "the pinch"(sports ppl will know what I mean), and that's it.



Well, that sucks. "I felt a pinch" is only slightly less scary than John Wayne Bobbitt's immortal quote "I felt a tug".

Prayers for a speedy recovery time, and that the rehab isn't too brutal for you.


----------



## JamesM

Dammit Scherzo, it's too late in the game to start pussin out on us now! 



JK bro, your health always comes first. Get better, then deal with the guitfiddle.


----------



## adrock

handegg... hahahaha


----------



## Pete27

your plugs are amazed at the flushness of your cavity cover. slick work man. cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Get better... Your project seems to be the most interesting around.


----------



## Double A

Kurkkuviipale said:


> Get better... Your project seems to be the most interesting around.


Notice that the picture on the left is of a guy that wears mascara?


Regardless. Sucks to hear about your injury and I wish you a hasty recovery.


----------



## scherzo1928

Pete27 said:


> your plugs are amazed at the flushness of your cavity cover. slick work man. cant wait to see this finished!


 Omg that's amazing. the bottom one seems quite surprised.



Kurkkuviipale said:


> Get better... Your project seems to be the most interesting around.


 

And yeah, I also played a lot of hand egg.


----------



## Rusti

scherzo1928 said:


> weird, while on my small vacation (which sucked donkey balls) I was wondering about that axe you are building. Any updates on that?
> 
> Im back home, but dont know when I'll be able to resume working on my axe. My leg feels like crap, and I'll probably spend a week in my couch till the doctor takes a proper look.
> 
> For those that don't know, back in april I snapped a couple of tendons playing football(football, not handegg), during the month I spent sitting down I started with the idea of building an axe. It's been slowly recovering, and a week ago I felt "the pinch"(sports ppl will know what I mean), and that's it.



Ouch im sorry about your legs :/

No updates on my guitar yet since atm im drawing plans for Grind Customs and i dont have enough time to go on with my building. Hopefully in march\april i'll be able to go on with it


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Looking good man, excellent work and problem solving all the way. I've read thoroughly and skimmed some sections of this thread, so please excuse my question if it's already been taken care of;

How are you threading the neck pickup lead through to the bridge pickup route? Or are you drilling a hole through from the neck pickup route straight to the control cavity?


----------



## scherzo1928

TheSixthWheel said:


> Looking good man, excellent work and problem solving all the way. I've read thoroughly and skimmed some sections of this thread, so please excuse my question if it's already been taken care of;
> 
> How are you threading the neck pickup lead through to the bridge pickup route? Or are you drilling a hole through from the neck pickup route straight to the control cavity?


 
Thanks for reading. Yeah, I'm drilling from the pickup to the control cavity. An alternative I'm considering, is making the recess for the output jack, and then drilling completely horizontal from there with a long ass drill bit.


----------



## tacotiklah

It took me 3 hours, but I just read through this entire thread. Jesus this is looking great man! I was hoping to see a completed version of some guitar pr0nz, but I will be disappointed with metaphorical blue-ballz.... 

Rest up yer leg and then get back to it man! I really wanna see the end version of this.....


----------



## scherzo1928

Ok, small update. Mostly of stuff I did before leaving for my vacations.

I got mah shellac. Apparently it's not dewaxed, so I wont have to worry about using oils with it.





Also, before leaving I routed the back of the fretboard, since it was very thick. Took off about 2mm.

AH, no pics of that. But I also trimmed down the ends...










And then "recessed" where the nut will sit.















Ok, that's where I stopped before leaving. Then I came back, and I've been at my couch since.

Today I found a place where I could work a tiny bit sitting down!!!





I took control of my sister's room, haha. It even has a heater!
Anyways, I wanted to leave the fretboard glued while I can't do any work, so I got to it!

I checked the fit of the truss rod, and placed a strip of scotch tape to cover the channel.





Then cut as much of the excess as possible with a knife...










Then drilled the tiniest of holes, to fit the thinest nails I have. 2 of them to be precise, to hold the fretboard in place while being glued.





Then used some masking tape to... mask.





Prepared some aluminum angles with masking tape and waxed paper. I used these to apply lateral preassure and make sure it doesnt move at all.





And clamped the hell out of it:





Extra lateral clamp to make sure...





All while sitting down haha. Time for some propper rest.


----------



## JamesM

You're a fucking BOSS.

This build is stupidly clean.


----------



## cerfew

Man, you'll be able to play it damn soon. Excited?


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> You're a fucking BOSS.
> 
> This build is stupidly clean.


Trust me, I'm the first one to be surprised by how clean it's coming out.



cerfew said:


> Man, you'll be able to play it damn soon. Excited?


I can hardly wait... then again It's all I can do right now... goes back to the couch.


----------



## technomancer

Wow this is turning out REALLY nice


----------



## cerfew

I think I'm definitely gonna have to make a shelf like that for the nut on my next build. Sanding off the back to make the fretboard thin enough for the nut to be high enough all on its own is WAY too much work.


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, you still have to do that if you want a thin neck. I just used the router though, took off 2ish mm, maybe 3. For my next build tho, I got a LP style nut which is way taller.


----------



## adrock

i love how you're still getting shit done, even with a bum leg. don't let it get you down man


----------



## scherzo1928

haha. Fortunately at this stage I can do a bit of stuff sitting down.

Right now I'm dying to take the clamps off, but I want to let it set till tomorrow.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah

been jumping around a bit in this thread, and I've got to say: this is fucking awesome. Ridiculously awesome build, my friend.


----------



## vansinn

This build constantly impresses me. It'll be über cool pluckin' the first note 

I feel your pain with the leg issue, and wish for a good recovery.

I've had my share of issues, like an inflammation in my foot due to too much salsa dancing (4 courses per week, twice rehearsing with partner, plus the clubbing - and of course physical training), and 2½ years ago smashed my playing hand into a 2½"x¼" metal railing, which almost took me away from playing.

In both cases ordinary doctors couldn't help, and hospital examinations revealed nothing useful.
I got those damages fixed using a mix of a holistic chiropractor and acupuncture, plus of course careful retraining.
Apart from shredding axes, I can now play a 35" 7-string bass, so I most deinately got it all fixed up again.

I've found acupuncture to be very helpful for many things over the latter 20 years or so; maybe it can be helpful for your type on injury too.
Just a suggestion.. Get well soon - so we can enjoy your finishing touch, hehe


----------



## BlackMastodon

Looking great so far man. Get well soon so you can finish this beast!


----------



## scherzo1928

Ok, I took the clamps off the neck, and it came out sweeetah. Dodnt slip at all.

I then radiused the fretboard. Unfortunately I did'nt have my camera yesterday, so I took a couple of pics today and made a dramatic re-enactment. 

I simply sat on a chair, put the guitar in my lap, and sanded away for a good while. I don't think it's the best way to do this, but upon inspecting it today, it came out great.

Really not much to say about it. Grab a sanding block:






Grab some sanding paper.





Sand:





Profit.

Anywho, today I made a small rig to check that I had sanded evenly. Something like this:









I checked the height at the top of the curve with the caliper. Its important because the neck is tapered, and at the edge of the fretboard you will have a different height at different frets. That's because the closer you get to the center, the closer you are to the top of the circle (radius). Wow, shitty explanation is shitty. The important thing is there was a .2mm difference between the highest and lowest spots.

And then simply checked with a ruler and a piece of aluminum. Just to make sure.





Then just used finer sanding paper. Started with 80, then went to 120, 240, 400, 600 and 1200. Feels super smooth now.






I'm going to fret it tomorrow!!!


----------



## adrock

purdy. now shape that 4x4 of a neck into something


----------



## scherzo1928

adrock said:


> purdy. now shape that 4x4 of a neck into something


Baseball bat incoming!!


----------



## adrock

haha woo!

and my one piece of advice on fretting. watch the face of your hammer VERY closely....


----------



## CD1221

scherzo1928 said:


>




you are the jig King !

nice work.


----------



## scherzo1928

adrock said:


> haha woo!
> 
> and my one piece of advice on fretting. watch the face of your hammer VERY closely....


I'll keep it in mind haha. Did you use a plastic hammer?


----------



## adrock

haha, yeah but not the Fisher Price kind. it's an actual fretting hammer, brass on side, plastic on the other. had a few instances with the brass side, which is completely unforgiving...


----------



## RestorationAD

If you plan on hammering in your frets the simple thing to do is buy the fret press insert set from Stew Mac and mount the correct radius in a wooden block. Then you beat on the wooden block instead of directly on the fret. Alternatively you can make your own caul out of a scrap of wood.

Another idea back in the day I used a Rosewood block with a small slot in it... keeps the face of the hammer away from the fretboard and fret.


----------



## scherzo1928

RestorationAD said:


> If you plan on hammering in your frets the simple thing to do is buy the fret press insert set from Stew Mac and mount the correct radius in a wooden block. Then you beat on the wooden block instead of directly on the fret. Alternatively you can make your own caul out of a scrap of wood.
> 
> Another idea back in the day I used a Rosewood block with a small slot in it... keeps the face of the hammer away from the fretboard and fret.


 
Ah, Read this a bit too late. And yeah, I was planning on buying those inserts but shipping was going to take 1 month...

Well, installed ze frets today! Found something to support the neck:





This is the fretwire I used:




SS 6100, and holy crap is it hard.

Cut it with some badass pliers. They are used for cutting floor tiles, lol. And still had a hard time cutting the wire.





Drop of ca glue.









And uh...





Has anyone got a hammer?











Ty Mr. Clarkson. 
Hammer them in!






















Then I took care of em fret ends!















Need to file them now!! Maybe in a bit haha.


----------



## adrock

hahaha, this is exactly the same place I am, and not looking forward to filing the ends... maybe tomorrow...

looks nice though


----------



## scherzo1928

adrock said:


> hahaha, this is exactly the same place I am, and not looking forward to filing the ends... maybe tomorrow...
> 
> looks nice though


 
Well, I still have to shape the neck.


----------



## JamesM

Great work Scherzo.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I think I'm gonna lose my shit when you shape that neck. It's amazing how much more finished it looks with the frets in.


----------



## adrock

scherzo1928 said:


> Haha, when I saw it with all the frets in place i thought "This shit just got real..."



haha, I thought the same thing man. I got real excited.


----------



## scherzo1928

Just cut my finger with one of them nasty fret ends, and that got me thinking. I could leave it as it is, put a Gibson logo on it and sell it for 5 grand...


----------



## Realbebop

Throw on some robot tuners and sell it for 6k hahaha


Anyway,
Looking great scherzo. Threads like this make ss.org a beautiful place. 

I'm leaving for lutherie school in may, I get to build 4 guitars in 6 months. If it weren't for this website, I would probably feel nervous and overwhelmed. I guess guitar building is just like any other form of fine crafting furniture in a sense. 

I'll keep checking back on your build. Keep up the great work


----------



## scherzo1928

Realbebop said:


> Throw on some robot tuners and sell it for 6k hahaha
> 
> 
> Anyway,
> Looking great scherzo. Threads like this make ss.org a beautiful place.
> 
> I'm leaving for lutherie school in may, I get to build 4 guitars in 6 months. If it weren't for this website, I would probably feel nervous and overwhelmed. I guess guitar building is just like any other form of fine crafting furniture in a sense.
> 
> I'll keep checking back on your build. Keep up the great work


 
 In all honesty, I have only played 4 Gibsons, and they were all fantastic(granted they are all 30-40ish years old). Just not my thing.

It's great that you are going to Luthiery school. 4 Guitars in 6 months sounds intense! This one has taken like 8 months, building on and off.

Btw, I think I now know what exatcly to do for my 2nd build, just need to save a bit to fund it, but I swear it shall be epic.


----------



## JamesM

*Holy dicks, cocobolo!*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

"I'm cuckoo for cocobolo" would be appropriate, I think.


----------



## JamesM

^Isn't vulgar enough.


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> *Holy dicks, cocobolo!*


 


The Armada said:


> ^Isn't vulgar enough.


 
But I can keep the panther right?


----------



## JamesM

Have to.


----------



## Murdstone

It may just be the pictures or the fact that they aren't filed yet but something keeps catching my eye at your higher frets. It looks like the spacing might be off by a little bit.


----------



## JamesM

^I think you're tripping. They look accurate to me.


----------



## Sebastian

Really good work 

Keep it up!


----------



## scherzo1928

Murdstone said:


> It may just be the pictures or the fact that they aren't filed yet but something keeps catching my eye at your higher frets. It looks like the spacing might be off by a little bit.


Probably the angle of the pictures. I meassured the frets when I got my boards to make sure it was slotted properly.


----------



## Rojne




----------



## Murdstone

scherzo1928 said:


> Probably the angle of the pictures. I meassured the frets when I got my boards to make sure it was slotted properly.



I guess I'm just going crazy 
Looks great man, very clean work.


----------



## scherzo1928

Rojne said:


>


 Got to love CSI memes


----------



## Miek

"Cockin' cocobolo!"


----------



## scherzo1928

Mkay, so I was planning on taking care of those nasty fret ends today, and strated masking the entire fretboard.





But I decided I wanted to do something fun! So drilled for ze tuners!
I first checked the correct diameter, so I wouldnt make the mistake I made with the switch 





I used my headstock template to trace the line along which I want to install the tuners.










Good thing I saved that template. Since I wanted to place the ferrules following the shape of the headstock, the template proved usefull once again!






Taped the template





Traced





ooh yeah










Anywho, tapped all the marks for tuners and ferrules.










Drilled pilot holes for the tuners:





Recess with the fostner bit? dunno, we call them manitas or espadas... And by we, I mean the guy at home depot who had no idea what a drill bit is anyways. much less in english.





And drilled the tuner holes!









Just need to sand a bit off. 

Oh, also drilled theferrule things.




I havnet drilled to fit the back ferrules. Because I first need to level the back.

One moar pic





I'll take a better pic if the sun decides to come out tomorrow.


----------



## b7string

Recessed Tuners!? Sweeeet  And that curvy line of ferrules is just awesome. This is no longer a guitar. This is art with wood and strings.


----------



## cerfew

Hmm. I can't decide if I like the tuner layout, lol. When I look at JUST the tuners, it looks awesome, but when I take in the whole headstock, I feel like the right side should be spaced out more. Oh well, it's your guitar, and it's coming out great


----------



## scherzo1928

b7string said:


> Recessed Tuners!? Sweeeet  And that curvy line of ferrules is just awesome. This is no longer a guitar. This is art with wood and strings.






cerfew said:


> Hmm. I can't decide if I like the tuner layout, lol. When I look at JUST the tuners, it looks awesome, but when I take in the whole headstock, I feel like the right side should be spaced out more. Oh well, it's your guitar, and it's coming out great


Problem is that with the strings on, the 3rd string would barely pass to it's tuner. the 2nd tuner would be obstructing it a bit, and it would look... "busy"


----------



## bostjan

This is turning out very nice, indeed. IMO.


----------



## technomancer

Very cool, I like matching the headstock curve with the string through, great idea


----------



## BlackMastodon

technomancer said:


> Very cool, I like matching the headstock curve with the string through, great idea


This.
Also


----------



## JamesM

SICKNESS!


----------



## vansinn

I still have a problem with the thread title.. so misleading..
This is simply such an über lovely piece of work and art


----------



## aardfish

stop being so awesome, dammit.


----------



## ralphy1976

something i find interesting, it seems to me that you are working faster on your home made custom axe than some other well known luthier.

considering you both do other stuff during the day, that's pretty damn impressive especially when you consider the result thus far!!!

kudos man!!!


----------



## scherzo1928

ralphy1976 said:


> something i find interesting, it seems to me that you are working faster on your home made custom axe than some other well known luthier.
> 
> considering you both do other stuff during the day, that's pretty damn impressive especially when you consider the result thus far!!!
> 
> kudos man!!!


 
 It's been a little over 6 months according to the first post.


----------



## ralphy1976

scherzo1928 said:


> It's been a little over 6 months according to the first post.



well, 1 year waiting is not considered as a long timescale for a custom axe these days, so i still believe your work quality / time taken ratio is excellent!! 

now stop being on this board and get on with it!!!


----------



## scherzo1928

ralphy1976 said:


> well, 1 year waiting is not considered as a long timescale for a custom axe these days, so i still believe your work quality / time taken ratio is excellent!!
> 
> now stop being on this board and get on with it!!!


Lol sorry, I was drooling all over technomancer's bubinga KxK. But trust me there is a reason for this wait time. I'll probably post an update today with what I've been up to these last 2 days... I hope.


----------



## Koth

I just read through this whole thread over the last two days. I'm at the end now, and I'm choked that it's not done. I need closure!

Awesome work, though. It really is inspiring for someone who hopes to one day build their own guitar but doesn't have any of the knowledge yet.


----------



## scherzo1928

Koth said:


> I just read through this whole thread over the last two days. I'm at the end now, and I'm choked that it's not done. I need closure!
> 
> Awesome work, though. It really is inspiring for someone who hopes to one day build their own guitar but doesn't have any of the knowledge yet.


 
Haha, I can't wait either. Went to see the doctor last 2 days, so I couldnt do anything. I'm already feeling much better, and I'll get to work over the weekend.

If you ever decide on building your axe, post a thread, ask all that you can, since there are lot of knowledgeable (is that even a word) ppl around, and post a ton of pics!!!


----------



## adrock

knowledgeable is a word


----------



## sluice

Sweet work man! 

I always dreamed of doing my own guitar and seeing you do it kinda gives me the inspiration to one day try it!


----------



## mindlessgrind

FUCK!! 

theres no more pages to go through!
....

your a badass
and i really find allot of inspiration in this thread 

i am glad i clicked on it!!

great job on everything so far!!


----------



## lookralphsbak

Withdrawal is tough... hurry back


----------



## scherzo1928

lookralphsbak said:


> Withdrawal is tough... hurry back


 I've been doing a bit of work here and there. Today I installed the side dots, I also took care of the fret ends, and leveled them.

Not much left to do really. Drill for the bridge posts, and the cavity connections. shape the neck/level back and finish.


----------



## lookralphsbak

scherzo1928 said:


> I've been doing a bit of work here and there. Today I installed the side dots, I also took care of the fret ends, and leveled them.
> 
> Not much left to do really. Drill for the bridge posts, and the cavity connections. shape the neck/level back and finish. *Ship the guitar to you*


How nice of you!


----------



## scherzo1928

lookralphsbak said:


> How nice of you! And for only $3500!!


 
I know right?


----------



## Rojne

Come on scherzo, MOAR PICS!!!!!


----------



## lookralphsbak

scherzo1928 said:


> I know right?


Dude, totally would save up that cash if you made it a carve top and painted it trans black


----------



## scherzo1928

Update wooo.

Disclaimer: this update is not for the faint of heart.

Well, I had had a couple of setbacks, one was obviously my leg, which bothers me a shitload when it's really cold. The other one was the drill bit needed to install the bridge.

Got mah 29/64" drill bit a couple of weeks ago.






The other problem I had was that my drill press is not big enough to fit the guitar and drill where the bridge posts go... this pic explains better.




The distance between the drill bit and the column is somewhat small.

Next problem, is that the drill bit is quite agressive, and if I use it with a regular hand drill... well, the results look like this:




That's some scraap wood on which I was testing different finishes btw.



So, as always.





When all is lost...





Bring out the super jig!!!









I had a friend of mine machine me a new, shorter column...










And mounted the drill on it!!! 




While it's hugely unnecesary, 

Drill away!









I might have to do some touch up to the bridge recess, since It seems like I was off by .5mm. The bridge still fits nice on the recess, but you can tell it's a bit off. Still, that will be easy.

This is superior to the original drillpress in everysingle way. First of all, it's efectively a 3 axis drill press. I can adjust it and place it to drill anything. I can also secure whatever I'm drilling properly, unlike with the normal press, and is a lot more stable, with less ratling. And most important of all, it looks ridiculous.

later


----------



## ralphy1976

where the :golf: you find all this "jiggy" apparatus to make an even bigger jig??  great stuff man!!


----------



## vansinn

Now, that's some pretty serious drill platform..
makes me wonder if you have former experiences from an oil rigging platform


----------



## scherzo1928

vansinn said:


> Now, that's some pretty serious drill platform..
> makes me wonder if you have former experiences from an oil rigging platform


 
 It sure looks a little scarier than this:


----------



## adrock

you are the jig master!! i'm jealous of your jig, i really need to build one...


----------



## Snout

wow! what is that Jig made off?

where can I get some?


----------



## aleXander

You are a jig god Scherzo!!


----------



## Durero

You're a JigJenious&#8482;


And whichever company makes that extruded aluminum should really sponsor you, make you their mascot, and use you in a worldwide advertising campaign.


----------



## scherzo1928

Durero said:


> You're a JigJenious
> 
> 
> And whichever company makes that extruded aluminum should really sponsor you, make you their mascot, and use you in a worldwide advertising campaign.


 
LOOOOOOOL. Nah man, I've seen some really impresive structures made out of that. A friend of mine bought some servos, some profiles, a chain and a router, and built himself a cnc machine with them. Not quite the best of them, but it can do some "simple" tasks extremely well.

just look at the first images on their website.
Parker - IPS/ALUMINUM EXTRUSION


----------



## Durero

Oh I see.


Ok shall we start taking bets on how long it'll be before you've built your own CNC with this stuff?


----------



## Miek

Durero said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> 
> Ok shall we start taking bets on how long it'll be before you've built your own CNC with this stuff?



Soon he'll be building machines that build other machines that build guitars that build other guitars. The guitar singularity is nigh.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I just spent the last 5 minutes trying to find the picture of the little stick figure guy dropping his monocle and being taken aghast by something he sees on his computer. That was basically my reaction to that monstrous jig of yours.


----------



## CD1221

scherzo1928 said:


>



*speechless*


----------



## Rusti

ahah you're a genius i like this thread


----------



## vansinn

scherzo1928 said:


> LOOOOOOOL. Nah man, I've seen some really impresive structures made out of that. A friend of mine bought some servos, some profiles, a chain and a router, and built himself a cnc machine with them. Not quite the best of them, but it can do some "simple" tasks extremely well.
> 
> just look at the first images on their website.
> Parker - IPS/ALUMINUM EXTRUSION



While the devices on Parker's site are undoubtly really great, they were build by so-called professionals.

You Sir, are the ingenious so-called amateur, whom Parker could demo ever so equally well! 

I suggest you build a website, post your creations, and ask Parker for sponsorship.


----------



## technomancer

That is a righteous jig


----------



## scherzo1928

Durero said:


> Oh I see.
> 
> 
> Ok shall we start taking bets on how long it'll be before you've built your own CNC with this stuff?


 
I'm always tempted to build something ridiculous whenever I'm at the store



Snout said:


> wow! what is that Jig made off?
> 
> where can I get some?


 
Parker - IPS/ALUMINUM EXTRUSION



adrock said:


> you are the jig master!! i'm jealous of your jig, i really need to build one...


 


vansinn said:


> While the devices on Parker's site are undoubtly really great, they were build by so-called professionals.
> 
> You Sir, are the ingenious so-called amateur, whom Parker could demo ever so equally well!
> 
> I suggest you build a website, post your creations, and ask Parker for sponsorship.


 
Actually, this was assembled by my dad. Since I needed to lay down and rest for a while, and he wanted to see some progress, he did that. I gave him the idea, and he had the column made.


----------



## lookralphsbak

I'm gonna make another Meme about you... stay tuned


----------



## lookralphsbak




----------



## scherzo1928

lookralphsbak said:


>


 
 Best part is... It was made only to drill 2 holes. Not even 1" deep. Oh the joy of having spare time.

edit: it will certainly be getting used for a ton other things now btw.


----------



## sk3ks1s

This guy knows what time it is...


----------



## scherzo1928

sk3ks1s said:


> This guy knows what time it is...


 
If I had to guess, I would say it's


----------



## gunshow86de

Since it looks like we're posting memes here too;


----------



## CrushingAnvil

This looks fantastic, Scherzo.

Not bad for a 83 year old.


----------



## Snout

Durero said:


> Ok shall we start taking bets on how long it'll be before you've built your own CNC with this stuff?


 
This was my thinking.

Having just built an MDF CNC machine for the intention of making guitars, this Ally stuff looks aweome


----------



## 7string_dreamin

gunshow86de said:


> Since it looks like we're posting memes here too;


----------



## darren

That's one hell of a jig. Pure awesomeness. At least now you can use it for doing all your other drilling.


----------



## SageK

MOAR


----------



## TomParenteau

I'm being redundant, but I still have to say, "What a great way to extend the range of a small drill press."


----------



## adrock

what's the word scherzo??? is this thing done yet??


----------



## ev1ltwin

scherzo1928 said:


> If I had to guess, I would say it's
> hammertime.jpg


----------



## SirMyghin

Scherzo where do you get all the metal (aluminum?) to make these awesome jigs/tools.


----------



## scherzo1928

TomPerverteau said:


> I'm being redundant, but I still have to say, "What a great way to extend the range of a small drill press."


Yep, what i like the most is that you can secure whatever you are drilling VERY well. With a normal drillpress you have very little space to secure it.



adrock said:


> what's the word scherzo??? is this thing done yet??


Naw man. Started school again last week, and the time I am at home I simply rest mah leg. I can barely stand looking at the guitar unfinished while I'm here, but I'll finish it eventualy.



SirMyghin said:


> Scherzo where do you get all the metal (aluminum?) to make these awesome jigs/tools.


 
Parker - IPS/ALUMINUM EXTRUSION

Found a small store near me and bought a bunch.


----------



## SirMyghin

scherzo1928 said:


> Parker - IPS/ALUMINUM EXTRUSION
> 
> Found a small store near me and bought a bunch.



I was secretly hoping for something a little more exciting.


----------



## lookralphsbak

SirMyghin said:


> I was secretly hoping for something a little more exciting.


Like:


scherzo1928 said:


> I steal it from NASA


??


----------



## BlackMetalSins

I read through the entire thread...jaw dropped, wide eyed, and shocked at how clean, and detailed your photo progress was.. But now that I am at the end of the thread... I am quite dissatisfied there isn't more pics and progress updates 
























Nice work though, it looks amazing!


----------



## Miek

lookralphsbak said:


> Like:
> 
> ??



When one guy's cutting in metric, and the other's cutting in imperial, you're bound to have at least a little bit of scrap metal laying around.


----------



## scherzo1928

Miek said:


> When one guy's cutting in metric, and the other's cutting in imperial, you're bound to have at least a little bit of scrap metal laying around.


 
hahaha, I shall guote thee a lot.

And about updating the thread. some say he was building a trebuchet...
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/145206-you-have-love-medieval-warfare-mexicans.html


----------



## Wretched

What an epic thread. Pure win!
Can't wait to see your axe finished.


----------



## rob_707

HOLY CRAP i just sat hear for 2 hours reading this entire thread and there was not ONE single wasted second. my hats off to you man, this is amazing enginuity (how ever the hell you spell that) and you deserve an award for best router operator. Amazing work my friend keep it up. !!!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Damnit! Every time I see a bump on this thread I think that there's an update.


----------



## scherzo1928

BlackMastodon said:


> Damnit! Every time I see a bump on this thread I think that there's an update.


 
I had a dream in which my guitar was finished and I was plaing it. Took me till 4:00 pm to realize it wasnt. that sucked donkey balls.


----------



## lookralphsbak

scherzo1928 said:


> I had a dream in which my guitar was finished and I was plaing it. Took me till 4:00 pm to realize it wasnt. that sucked donkey balls.


That's a sign... THAT YOU SHOULD FINISH IT


----------



## SageK

Moar updates maan


----------



## airpanos

we want more-we want more-we want more - we want mooooooooooooooar


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, I might do a bit of work on the next couple of days. Probably correct the recess for the bridge. Already made a new template for that. And we all know that doing one thing will lead to doing something else... Maybe I'll drill to connect the pickup cavities to the control cavity.

Also I'm waiting on some fretting files and stuff, and a robosander thing for my drillpress, which I'll use for the second build.


----------



## lookralphsbak

DO WANT...


















THE FINISHED PRODUCT MAILED TO MY HOUSE... Will pay shipping


----------



## vansinn

Yes, we want updates! But it's more important your leg heals well - so we can get to enjoy the second build when this one is finished 
Hope it's improving for you!


----------



## scherzo1928

Seeing all the current build threads made me want to do some work on mine. Not much though.

First the recess thing for the input jack.
Used a 7/8" bit.
















Fits really nice.





Also drilled to connect the bridge pickup route to the control cavity.
Like ziz





Havent done the neck one yet. But I will drill from the input recess.

Made a new template for the bridge recess a couple days ago.





And took care of that.




Looks a little iffy in this pic, but it's quite ok.

AND.... I think I found patrick dotdotdot's secret finishing recipe. Last weekend I fired up the grill and made some stakes. Used a bit of scrapwood to level the grill, and as always some grease spilled over. Fell on the wood, and now check it out!






Not only does it look cool, but it smells great!


----------



## lookralphsbak

I'm curious how you got the drill to go from one end to the other at that angle...


----------



## BR10N

I'm very impressed! I'd buy one!


----------



## technomancer

Looks great 

and the "finish recipe"... my dogs would love that


----------



## sk3ks1s

scherzo1928 said:


>


 
Those steaks look a little tough... 
Should've rigged up a marinating jig of some sort.


----------



## Machva

wow 18 pages of "0o0" 

i'm impressed, shocked amazed 


WTF


----------



## BlackMastodon

sk3ks1s said:


> Those steaks look a little tough...
> Should've rigged up a marinating jig of some sort.


----------



## scherzo1928

Well, I got an early class early today (actually in 30 min) But I got a bit of work done anyways. Thought I'd show you a bit of progress.

Leveled the back:






And then got a rasp and a spokeshave out...





It's getting there!


----------



## technomancer

This thing is going to be awesome when it's finished


----------



## sk3ks1s

scherzo1928 said:


>


 
Carving the neck was hands down my favorite part of the build. What kinda profile you going for on this?


----------



## scherzo1928

Flat back. Also it's 22.5mm at the 1st fret and 25 at the 12th so it's a monster neck.


----------



## adrock

fuck yes progress 

carving the neck is definitely the best part in my opinion too. enjoy!


----------



## ECGuitars

Is your neck thickness measured from the top of the fretboard to the back of the neck?? And also a tip on carving the neck is make sure that you start with a totally flat surface or any bumps will be magnified when you round it over! I've made that mistake once or twice haha. Looks awesome so far though, keep up the good work


----------



## scherzo1928

Mkay, so yesterday I sarted shaping the neck. Today I started carving the volute and the heel. So i got mah chissel out!

Couple of progress pics:




































There is still a TON of work to be done on this thing, but it's getting there.


----------



## CooleyJr

Holy Scherzo. I've been busy for the last couple weeks and I decided to come and check on progress since it's been a while.. and good GOD that thing is really turning out to be one gorgeous ass guitar. I really can't wait to see this thing finish. Seriously.. props.


----------



## scherzo1928

ECGuitars said:


> Is your neck thickness measured from the top of the fretboard to the back of the neck?? And also a tip on carving the neck is make sure that you start with a totally flat surface or any bumps will be magnified when you round it over! I've made that mistake once or twice haha. Looks awesome so far though, keep up the good work


 
Yes, that's how I meassure the thickness. And yeah, I had a hard time with the little "steps" I made on the neck when I took all the wood out. Quite hard to get them leveled correctly.




CooleyJr said:


> Holy Scherzo. I've been busy for the last couple weeks and I decided to come and check on progress since it's been a while.. and good GOD that thing is really turning out to be one gorgeous ass guitar. I really can't wait to see this thing finish. Seriously.. props.


 
Hehe, thanks man. The build got stalled for a good month, even though it was almoast done. It was horrible looking at that thing unfinished. Right now I'm really stoked, abd I'm hoping to finish it this week, but one never knows.


----------



## airpanos

Very good scherzo!!! Pro work keep it up!!!


----------



## adrock

dooo it!!!!


----------



## CD1221

scherzo1928 said:


>



awesome work scherzo!


----------



## gunshow86de

What, no neck carving jig???


----------



## lookralphsbak

gunshow86de said:


> What, no neck carving jig???


lol


----------



## scherzo1928

Oh well, scratch the original neck profile specs.

Neck is almoast ready. Some work left on it, but the big part is done(so no more chissels). I left the thickness at 25mm at the 1st and 26 at the 12th(which is THICK). It's a rather flat back. what you would probably call thick wide. It just feels perfect to me. 

PICS!
Kept going at it with the chissel today.






























I might still remove some wood from the back of the volute, but I'll see tomorrow.


----------



## ECGuitars

Lookin' good man! Also if you notice any bumps or Unevenness in the neck, scribble ALL over the neck in pencil and get a flat sanding block about 6 inches long and sand the neck. Keep moving around so you don't get a flat spot, it'll show where the high/low spots are and just keep sanding until they disappear. Works like a charm!


----------



## darren

Looking fantastic!


----------



## scherzo1928

ECGuitars said:


> Lookin' good man! Also if you notice any bumps or Unevenness in the neck, scribble ALL over the neck in pencil and get a flat sanding block about 6 inches long and sand the neck. Keep moving around so you don't get a flat spot, it'll show where the high/low spots are and just keep sanding until they disappear. Works like a charm!


 
Alrighty then, I'll try that for the last couple of passes.


----------



## fireheart82

now i have to try and make me a neck thru cool to see other inspire others.


----------



## technomancer

Very cool


----------



## BlackMastodon

Was worried that volute would turn out huge, but it looks really good as always Scherzo.


----------



## airpanos

BlackMastodon said:


> Was worried that volute would turn out huge, but it looks really good as always Scherzo.



agreed


----------



## scherzo1928

Small update.

Rounded the edges:





Also, had a small bushing made (I think that's what it's called, it's husillo in spanish? not sure also )




The point of it, is to use a long ass drill bit, and still be precise. It doesnt allow the bit to bend. You can also aim it, set it, and forget it:

Used it to connect the neck pickups to the contrl cavity. Drilled from the input jack:





Amazing presicion.


----------



## TimSE




----------



## BlackMastodon

Impressive as always. Even on the little things


----------



## Mettle209

Wow, amazing guitar projects you guys have going there. I cannot even manage to setup my Epiphone Les Paul Custom properly (bridge and truss rod adjustments for the lowest possible action with little fret buzz) let alone venture into what you fellas are doing.


----------



## CD1221

looking great, fella.


----------



## airpanos

so good job!! i like your project more than mine dude!! 
The thread title is wrong-not pretending-but you are a damn good luthier


----------



## scherzo1928

airpanos said:


> so good job!! i like your project more than mine dude!!


 
You might need new glasses man.


----------



## IamSatai

Wow, everything you have done is amazing, any time you divides an ingenious way of overcoming a problem I have just been , and of course to the guitar. It is truly inspiring, makes me really want to try it my self. This build will defiantly be used as a reference if I do  . I cannot wait to see the guitar when it's done, it has been a long journey, but will be well worth it.


----------



## scherzo1928

IamSatai said:


> Wow, everything you have done is amazing, any time you divides an ingenious way of overcoming a problem I have just been , and of course to the guitar. It is truly inspiring, makes me really want to try it my self. This build will defiantly be used as a reference if I do  . I cannot wait to see the guitar when it's done, it has been a long journey, but will be well worth it.


 
Thanks man. I really cant wait either. I'll have to put it on hold this week though, since I got a ton of exams, and my house is getting painted.


----------



## lookralphsbak

scherzo1928 said:


> You might need new glasses man.



This, at first I was like "Scherzo GOTY"... Then dude built an awesome guitar with an awesome paint job from scratch...


----------



## livetoride21

hey I've been watching your build since the begining. amazing build so far, but what's up? no more updates??! I want to see this beauty finished!
hope to see more sometime soon


----------



## jcgss77

Can't wait for the next update...this is an awesome build!


----------



## scherzo1928

jcgss77 said:


> Can't wait for the next update...this is an awesome build!


 
well, exams are over, so I'll be getting some build time... house is getting painted though


----------



## JamesM

Pro.


----------



## scherzo1928

Update!!! Woooo wooooooo

Exams are over, and I got some time alone with mah guitar. 
Yesterday I drilled the back ferrule things, and sanded everything that still needed to be sanded. No pics of that though since my dad took the camera.

BUT today I found another camera, and I think I'll use this one from now on 

Ok, got the shellac flakes about 2 months ago... here they are:






After doing a couple of tests trying to find the correct ratio of thinner, I learned to crush the flakes. If not they take forever to dissolve.


So, I used ze mighty crusher!










Much better. Then added some thinner.









It's a little over 2 parts of thinner 1 of flakes (2.5 ish).

Cleaned every surface, masked the fretboard:





Made my muñeca out of an old T-shirt and an eraser. Also queued appropiate finishing music:





And went at it for a good while. First coat on.


----------



## TimSE

oooooo thats some mighty fine colours you got going on now man


----------



## jcgss77




----------



## scherzo1928

TimSE said:


> oooooo thats some mighty fine colours you got going on now man


 
Thanks maing. I'm starting to think that all the troubles of working with this damned wood are worth it after all.


----------



## eegor

From those pics I'd have to agree with you. This thing is looking more and more amazing every time you update the thread.


----------



## sk3ks1s

That neck looks mad thick...


----------



## scherzo1928

Round 2.

New muñeca:





Clean up:




When you take a pic, make sure to shake the camera violently.

I would have taken pics of the actual application, but unfortunately my hands were covered in that stuff.

Results:


----------



## zale144

Wow! Can't wait to see/hear what this comes out like! Man, are you building this for your self, or for selling, or is it just like a hobby?


----------



## scherzo1928

zale144 said:


> Wow! Can't wait to see/hear what this comes out like! Man, are you building this for your self, or for selling, or is it just like a hobby?


 
It's for myself. And It's becoming a hobby. I had done 0 woodwork prior to this, and I think I'll take some basic carpentry courses when I find some free time. I could gladly live in a shed and build stuff till the end of times.


----------



## Robokid

Just went through all 20 pages, incredible.


----------



## rob_707

wow man i cant believe that majority of this guitar was built wit a friggin router AWESOMENESS haha and funny!!!


----------



## rebell82

Amazing. Truly amazing!


----------



## CD1221

scherzo1928 said:


>



looking awesome, mate. bloody awesome.


----------



## Rojne

Have been longing for these kind of updates, looks so damn awesome maing!
What pickups are you putting in teh suitar? I are too lazy to go back some pages!


----------



## scherzo1928

Rojne said:


> Have been longing for these kind of updates, looks so damn awesome maing!
> What pickups are you putting in teh suitar? I are too lazy to go back some pages!


 
D-sonic bridge, PAF neck.

As for the updates, I've been slowly building the finish, and it's looking really nice. Did some wetsanding earlier today, and before I go to sleep I'll do another coat.

It's kinda hard taking all the marks out tho.


----------



## JamesM

So proud of you.


----------



## adrock

ever since you updated this a few days ago, i've had the word muñeca stuck in my head. muñeca muñeca muñeca...


----------



## JamesM

I thought it meant fucker.


----------



## adrock

i honestly thought it meant the little pad he's using. then i searched, and saw creepy ass dolls...


----------



## ivancic1al

^ Clarification is needed, at once  I must know the meaning of extremely specific Spanish words! 

EDIT: 

http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/muñeca

4th definition-----> *Polishing rag* There ya go.


----------



## scherzo1928

adrock said:


> i honestly thought it meant the little pad he's using. then i searched, and saw creepy ass dolls...


 
When I was researching on the subject, I saw the word being used even in english (without the ñ of course). I guess the word stuck thanks to the long line of Spanish luthiers?

Anyways. The first coat of shellac was quite hard to apply. The cocobolo just doesnt like being finished with anything. It simply got sticky, and the "pad" would stick in one place, and it looked like ass.

Like this:










I let it dry for 2 days. Yesterday I sanded it a bit and applied a 2nd coat. Today, I did the same. Wetsanded first with 600 grit, VERY lightly, just to remove parts where it was building up. Then with 1500 grit to get it all super smooth again.

After sanding:





This time I was finally able to properly build the finish like I wanted. 

You can apply a new "coat" about 10 min after the last one you applied, since it dries rather fast (except for the very first one). This is the first pass after having sanded it today:





The rest of the coats keep making it smoother.





Eventually you end up with a playable mirror.





Needless to say, Im pretty friggin stoked.

edit: I love that muñeca is now a tag.


----------



## CooleyJr

GORGEOUS Scherzo. That's all I can say. Well.. I do have 1 more thing to say. Hurry? PLZ?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

You've got to be kidding me.. that shit is awesome!


----------



## SirMyghin

rob_707 said:


> wow man i cant believe that majority of this guitar was built wit a friggin router AWESOMENESS haha and funny!!!




Haven't you ever seen that carpentry show where the old guy builds absolutely everything imaginable with a router and jigs he makes? Seriously, routers are probably the most versatile wood working tool you have at your disposal, CNC machines are just a really fancy router.


----------



## vansinn

scherzo1928 said:


> Anyways. The first coat of shellac was quite hard to apply. The cocobolo just doesnt like being finished with anything. It simply got sticky, and the "pad" would stick in one place, and it looked like ass.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I love that muñeca is now a tag.



Cool tag indeed 

When applying the shellac, did you have the oil inside the polishing rag and dip the rag in shellac, or did you alternatively dip the bare rag in the shellac then in the oil?

If you didn't use any (usually some mineral) oil, it's no wonder it's stickies up like that.
Shellac polishing will always begin to get sticky, but with the oil, it's a gradual process, where you'll polish it compound warm using musclular power, until you feel it's about to get too sticky, then stop, let harden.

An old technique is then use a fine-trimmed scraper (ziehe blade, if translation were done right) to remove unevenness and take the top coat before applying hte next layer. And so on, layer-by-layer..
IIRC, the next-final layer is polished with a mix of water and fine grained pumice (translation still with me?), before applying the last layer, which is then finepolished the same way.


----------



## scherzo1928

vansinn said:


> Cool tag indeed
> 
> When applying the shellac, did you have the oil inside the polishing rag and dip the rag in shellac, or did you alternatively dip the bare rag in the shellac then in the oil?
> 
> If you didn't use any (usually some mineral) oil, it's no wonder it's stickies up like that.
> Shellac polishing will always begin to get sticky, but with the oil, it's a gradual process, where you'll polish it compound warm using musclular power, until you feel it's about to get too sticky, then stop, let harden.
> 
> An old technique is then use a fine-trimmed scraper (ziehe blade, if translation were done right) to remove unevenness and take the top coat before applying hte next layer. And so on, layer-by-layer..
> IIRC, the next-final layer is polished with a mix of water and fine grained pumice (translation still with me?), before applying the last layer, which is then finepolished the same way.


 
The shellac wasnt dewaxed, so it doesnt need oil. I tried it on just walnut, and just mahogany, and it was a bliss. It's the cocobolo that gave me problems, and I didnt want to use oil on the first coat, since it already takes long to cure as it is. Still, I've used a bit of oil on the latest coats, and it works like magic. It's also interesting watching the oil surface when the shellac dries.

About the pumice.... crap! I'll have to look into that. But I was thinking of just waxing it. after the next coat (I still need to do the front).


----------



## JamesM

So fuckin hot.


----------



## BlackMastodon

In the words of Mr. Maynard James Keenan, I think I speak for everyone when I say: HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## Devotion

Dude. FINISH PLZZZZZZ I started reading this thread yesterday evening, thought i would see a full blown kickass guitar in the end, didn't cheat, read page per page, and then, after 20 pages of anticipation, i wanted to see the final result >< i even read on my ipod whilst laying in bed! you inspired me to do also build a guitar, but i would need to spend 300&#8364; on woodworking tools (and 500&#8364; on pickups, bridge etc., but that's a matter of choice of equipment), which isnt what a teenager normally spends his money on :3 

Really, keep up the work Jiggy (appropriate name in your case, I think), take care of that leg and finish that awesome axe! 
Ps: totally love the finish, but may i ask how it balances if you hold it? Could imagine that cuco wood giving problems, unless your neck is exact right (which in your case wouldn't surprise me)


----------



## Invader

This thread just keeps on getting better! 

Any particular reason you left the heel like that instead of something like this?


----------



## CooleyJr

^ I was thinking that too.


----------



## scherzo1928

Invader said:


> This thread just keeps on getting better!
> 
> Any particular reason you left the heel like that instead of something like this?


 
Many things really. First, I wanted the transition from the wings to the laminate to be as fluid as possible. Sometimes with neckthroughs the neck looks more like a stump, particularly with singlecuts. So I wanted to glue the wings first, and THEN cut the shape. Normally, necktrhoughs are made the other way around.

The bottom wing (bottom wing in that picture) Has a slight curve to meet the neck. It was made to make the transition smoother, and because the router bit is rather thick. You cant make a right angle with a circular bit. The radius is the absoluste smallest possible. (I used the same radius as the bit to make the MDF template).

Now that the curve is there, the best option is to make the entire back fluid, and it was the best way to make both sides meet. I actually made it like that from the very first sketch that I made. That, and I wanted to keep as much wood in that area, as well as under the nut.

edit: Oh, another reason is that the cocobolo in the back is fairly thin. The heel would look horrible once it got to the cocobolo. This just seems more elegant.

And about the balance thing. I play in classical position, and it balances perfectly. Dont even have to touch it for it to stay in place. It's partly from how the neck is pushed out of the body, and how I made the body a tiny bit smaller.


----------



## Devotion

scherzo1928 said:


> And about the balance thing. I play in classical position, and it balances perfectly. Dont even have to touch it for it to stay in place. It's partly from how the neck is pushed out of the body, and how I made the body a tiny bit smaller.



Sweet, your eye for details really is great, even those things you forsee


----------



## scherzo1928

Disaster.

There has been some sort of reaction. The finish turned greenish in some areas. Tried cleaning it with thiner, and it removed the stains, but it also looked like ass. Now i'm sanding down back to the wood, wich doesnt look exaclty like I would like it to.

I really feel like eating a kitten.


----------



## JamesM

OH NO.


----------



## adrock




----------



## littlephil

scherzo1928 said:


> Disaster.
> 
> There has been some sort of reaction. The finish turned greenish in some areas. Tried cleaning it with thiner, and it removed the stains, but it also looked like ass. Now i'm sanding down back to the wood, wich doesnt look exaclty like I would like it to.
> 
> I really feel like eating a kitten.



Damn, that sucks.
Did you use any steel wool or something like it on the wood before finishing? Some finishes can react with steel wool if the surface you're finishing hasn't been cleaned properly beforehand.


----------



## scherzo1928

littlephil said:


> Damn, that sucks.
> Did you use any steel wool or something like it on the wood before finishing? Some finishes can react with steel wool if the surface you're finishing hasn't been cleaned properly beforehand.


 
Nah, nothing like that. And I made triple sure it was all perfectly clean before the finish. I dont know if it was something in the air, or just humidity, since it has been fairly humid. I had a heater, and a box of sillica balls, so I dont really think that was it.

I'll try and update later.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not the kittens!! Man that does suck though. It was looking so good too . I'm sure you'll figure out a way to make it work, we believe in you.


----------



## scherzo1928

Thanks guys. It was a very lame day today. What started the day looking like this:





Soon enough would look like this:




Yep, sanded back down all the way. Didnt take any pics of the stains.

Cleanup:










Oh, I had been working in my sister's room, since she doesnt live here 
She's comming to visit, so I had to move the finishing area.







Welcome





To my room





Anhow, made a new muñeca, mixed some new shellac, and went at it for a while. No pics of that, but this is how the first coat looks like:


----------



## JamesM

Good damage control man. Still a shame.


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> Good damage control man. Still a shame.


 
Well, I'm liking this new coat a bit better from the start. I got a better feel of how to apply the shellac now, and (imo) it shows.

BUT (and it's a huge but) I was really hoping to string it today or tomorrow.


----------



## b7string

I actually almost teared up when I read about your finish mishap, glad to see it didn't set you back too much though


----------



## Devotion

Sorry to hear about the green stains, good problem solving dude! Almost there!


----------



## rob_707

SirMyghin said:


> Haven't you ever seen that carpentry show where the old guy builds absolutely everything imaginable with a router and jigs he makes? Seriously, routers are probably the most versatile wood working tool you have at your disposal, CNC machines are just a really fancy router.



no i cant say i have seen it, you are right about routers i just never thought about making an entire guitar with one. its pretty cool though, and never seen it done!


----------



## darren

Well done! Great progress, man!


----------



## Scottckr

EEEEEEK, this has been going on for too long, finish it already!! 
I want to see and hear this beauty in action 
Whatever happened to the 2nd build?


----------



## Papaoneil

Cant wait to see this finished


----------



## cerfew

When I was finishing mine, I kept on getting blue all over the maple on the body. Then I realized the oil was picking up ink from the newspaper I was using under my work. Needless to say... Newspaper went bye-bye. Lol.


----------



## Kamin

I just wanted to say that this build and your journal/blog/whatever is seriously beyond anything I have seen. Amazing work. Can't wait to see it wrapped up.


----------



## synrgy

I think the most impressive thing about this thread is seeing how you handle the inevitable setbacks. As much as I'm looking forward to seeing this finished, I'm glad you're taking your time. It seems to be paying off.


----------



## Allo1010

Dude, I would just like to give you a MASSIVE applause.

I mean you haven't finished the guitar yet, but seeing those pictures and all the stuff you had to do (drill holes, cut, etc. Obviously you can tell i'm not a luthier) I would have just buckled out if it were me, I wouldn't be able to handle the pressure of putting holes into my guitar. Looking through those pictures I actually shivered when I read and saw what you were about to do next.

When I began reading this thread I was all like, "Oh yeah this seems petty cool I might build my own eight string someday" then reading further... "Nope, screw that i'm getting someone else to do it"

All that said I honestly can't wait to see what it looks like all finished and strung in. 

You rock dude


----------



## McHeathen

this is one of those wonderful things i've been sharing with everyone i know. i can't help but just share the uncontainable amount of awesome embedded in each picture. 

when i realized this thread had been starting in june of last year, i done shat myself something fierce. almost a year and not done. and TOTALLY. FUCKIN'. WORTH IT.

looking forward to the final build. so friggin much.

cheers


----------



## scherzo1928

Thanks for the kind words. Thing is moving fast (ish), got to run to a class, but I'll leave you with a shaky pic.







Excitement and coffee don't always go as well as I'd like them to.


----------



## Devotion

PROGRESS FINALLY!!!

Looks great dude


----------



## lookralphsbak

Been a while since I popped in here! Awesome progress, glad the stain issue was resolved! Now hurry up and finish so you can mail me the guitar


----------



## scherzo1928

ahem

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/151322-ive-finally-finished.html#post2392539


----------



## Rusti

damn you finished it before me


----------



## BlackMastodon

Now what will we watch?!


----------



## Rusti

did you already think about the next?


----------



## scherzo1928

Rusti said:


> did you already think about the next?


 
Oh hell yes.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/139696-second-build.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/148167-make-stop.html


----------



## TwitTheShred

how much in total did this build end up costing you?


----------



## scherzo1928

Now that it's been bumped I realized I never finished this thread... I'll add the final pics and stuff one of these days.



TwitTheShred said:


> how much in total did this build end up costing you?


 
Can't say I know for sure, but I'll try and remember.

Cocobolo top + back, rosewood board: $120
mahogany + walnut: $40? dont remember but I got it super cheap.
Pickups: around $150?
random hardware: $130ish
Router: $75ish... got it on father's day methinks... with a gigantic discount.
coping saw: $5
spokeshave: $8? pretty cheap as well.
and some random sanding paper or file.

However, the mahogany and walnut I bought was enough for the 2nd build, and all the tools are still going strong. As to the guitar itself... well, It's the only one I play now, besides my classicals.


----------



## JamesM

I want more footage of this guitar.


----------



## scherzo1928

The Armada said:


> I want more footage of this guitar.


 
Maybe one day. 

Forgot to say on the lame ass vid I added some time ago, that the bit where I was playing on clean, it had no effects on. No chorus, or reverb, just the JC800 model on clean. It just resonates like a fothermucker, and you can feel it all the way to your balls. If I ever make another vid of me fucking up, I'll show the presets I'm going through.


----------



## CD1221

scherzo1928 said:


> It just resonates like a fothermucker, and you can feel it all the way to your balls.




BAHAHAHA


that is excellent.


----------



## Nyarlath

Excellent builds man


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

More pics!!!


----------



## scherzo1928

Stealthtastic said:


> More pics!!!


 
Just give me till around the 19th or after, and I'll try and post the final stages. ATM I'm completely busy with finals, final papers, getting drunk because it's the last weekend before finals, finishing my second build (which up to now I feel is coming out quite better than this one) and random crap.

But yeah, I'm pretty sure I documented it all, I just need to find some time.


----------



## eddiewarlock

God, Scherzo! I read the whole thread... loved how carefully you have planned and built this guitar.


Still thinking if i can find that extruded aluminum here in Venezuela, but i am already starting to thing it´ll cost me my left nut and part of the right nut... fuck...

( yes, stuff here are more expensive than in Europe, even parts of Scandinavia...except booze)


----------



## kiakahaQ

Hey guys, i'm new, pls forgive any ignorance on my part along the way.

My first big spend on a guitar at age 18, The Ibanez RG7620.
I hate the Floyd Rose Tremolo, hate it. Im neither good enough to use it, and patient enough to adjust the spring tension every time i wanna alternate tuningN

So the time has come, I have ordered a fixed bridge (les paul style 7-string), and have Concept designs in my head for a new body. I love the BC Rich guitars so have decided to take influence from them, keep a bit of the traditional ibanez shape. A new neck build is far beyond me so i will not even attempt it.

Im a big time novice when it somes to this. So im gonna practice making bodies out of pine, and make sure i can get the routing right. Pictures will follow. Any suggestions?


----------



## Pikka Bird

^Well, suggestion number one would be to just go right ahead and open your own thread, I guess. Suggestion two is to get started, plain and simple. If you have the patience and a good sense of what your tools are capable of then you'll make stellar progress rather quickly.
The design is nice. I'm not that in love with BC Rich shapes, but as far as I'm concerned yours isn't bad. Perhaps put some bevels on it (and move the lower control knob in a bit- the cavity in the back would have to be routed almost through the side wall if you want to place a knob there)

@Scherzo: Very very good work. I particularly like the top and the way all the wood is combined. Almost looks like old French polish furniture.


----------



## Allo1010

I second Pikka's motion on starting up your own thread =p


----------



## kiakahaQ

Thanks guys! Thread coming soon.... Gonna build some practice blanks first


----------



## poopyalligator

I just now stumbled across this thread. Your build is fucking awesome dude!


----------



## supercolio

Oh yay it gets better day by day


----------



## TankJon666

This thread is awesome! A wealth of hints, tips and general all round greatness!

Many of which I shall be stealing!


----------

